# Fuente Friday



## zabhatton

The best one yet!!! What's your Fuente Friday stick going to be? A Gran Reserva rothschilde for moi.


----------



## defetis

Theft. You saw @sullen post


----------



## zabhatton

defetis said:


> Theft. You saw @sullen post


I SWEAR I DIDN'T. I know it seems convenient, I actually tried to make this thread a couple of days ago but my technology wasn't responding. Either way it's here and please don't go to an IP lawyer because I have no way of proving otherwise!

I can, however describe the logic:

first of all - F and F (dUh)
nomero dos - Fuente has a variety of sticks from all sorts of price points and is highly regarded.
three - He has some really really high priced and well regarded sticks which is befitting for someone wanting to reward themselves at the end of a long week
four - Padron doesn't have as nice of a ring; although it was my first choice. Neither does Rocky Patel Friday
Five - I taught of it First SUCKaaaaa


----------



## HIM

I guess I'm a trendsetter now lol.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I guess it's a nice end of week compliment to Tat Tuesday. I just wished I liked more Fuente blends. I know, I'm an outlier.


----------



## bogiestogie

Untold story maduro for me!


----------



## sullen

zabhatton said:


> Five - I taught of it First SUCKaaaaa


sure, we believe you.


----------



## stonecutter2

WOAM (Work of Art Maduro)


----------



## im1livewire

stonecutter2 said:


> WOAM (Work of Art Maduro)


I see a trend here. I'll go Hemingway Classic maduro. First gotta dig out of this crazy snow!


----------



## jjashikki

Man i'm gonna need to stock up on my Fuentes. This week will be a Hemmingway Classic for me.


----------



## Laynard

Maybe a BTL after V-Day dinner.


----------



## Frodo

I love WOAMs and WOAs but don't really dig the other members of the Hemingway line.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I probably smoke more Fuente smokes than anything else, so I'll probably be having a Fuente tomorrow. I'm not one to plan out my smokes in advance though, so we'll see what it is on tomorrow... Lol


----------



## zabhatton

sullen said:


> sure, we believe you.


I have seniority so hush it.

On another note, what is you Fuente Friday going to be @sullen?


----------



## mi000ke

Going to be in Vegas in a few Fridays, so it will be some Casa Fuentes for me.


----------



## thechasm442

Gonna have a short story for sure, possibly a don carlos depending on how work goes.


----------



## Joe K

I hope this friggin thread doesn't cause me to start opening all the boxes of sharks I'm trying to age. I might just stick to Tatuaje Tuesday


----------



## jakethesnake

Hmm, got some Hemingway Signatures today so I think I'll smoke one of those.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Fuzzy

Going with a Shorty!


----------



## zabhatton

Why did my picture not show?


----------



## ejewell

zabhatton said:


> Why did my picture not show?


It shows, the uploader is funny. but you're good johnny!


----------



## Joe K

Opus and Anejo's only, the rest of the line is pretty lame


----------



## defetis

Joe K said:


> Opus and Anejo's only, the rest of the line is pretty lame


+1 the WOAM and BTL are the only exception to me


----------



## im1livewire

mi000ke said:


> Going to be in Vegas in a few Fridays, so it will be some Casa Fuentes for me.


Yup! Did that during SHOT Show last month. Ain't cheap, but can't resist. Got those front & center on display in cabinet humidor, just waiting for right occasion.

Good call brother


----------



## Old Smokey

Of the Fuentes I have tried, my favorite is the Anejo 46. I have a single BTL that I am going to try this evening. It has been resting for a little over 2 months and I am anxious to try it.


----------



## A.McSmoke

I'm in the boat with those who have not found one that is super...not bad, but not spectacular. I have an Opus X GenX that I'm going to pull out for my Birthday, so hopefully it'll knock my socks off. Also have a Don Carlos that hopefully lives up...

I haven't given up on them, so I'll keep an eye out on the worthy sticks that are being listed consistently in this thread


----------



## ejewell

A.McSmoke said:


> I'm in the boat with those who have not found one that is super...not bad, but not spectacular. I have an Opus X GenX that I'm going to pull out for my Birthday, so hopefully it'll knock my socks off. Also have a Don Carlos that hopefully lives up...
> 
> I haven't given up on them, so I'll keep an eye out on the worthy sticks that are being listed consistently in this thread


GenX?


----------



## A.McSmoke

ejewell said:


> GenX?


Sorry. Correction ...PerfecXion X


----------



## rhounsell

Fuzzy said:


> Going with a Shorty!


+1










Perfect construction, great draw.....I think these always deliver.


----------



## ejewell

A.McSmoke said:


> Sorry. Correction ...PerfecXion X


I was like.... what does Avery know that I don't?! haha


----------



## Joe K

defetis said:


> +1 the WOAM and BTL are the only exception to me


Yeaaaaaaaa buddy !


----------



## thechasm442

so what, did the majority of us smoke a SS today?


----------



## ejewell

I had opus on the brain but a CC in the hand... I guess I'll have to smoke my Fuente today! haha


----------



## zabhatton

858 maduro for me today


----------



## stltimmy1979

Wanting to try my first 77. Finally have warm weather in STL, but too damn windy!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

zabhatton said:


> 858 maduro for me today


I was thinking the same thing for today.


----------



## Erphern

Sig... Mmm...


----------



## zabhatton

I think I'll have a Hemingway today. Will post pics later.


----------



## thechasm442

Kickin this night off with a 46

Picture isn't showing for some reason.


----------



## lostonmonday

SSM


----------



## jabuan

2012 FFOX PL courtesy of the man @thebigk

Much appreciated, brotha. Mahalo!


----------



## jp1979

I like the Rosado Sun Grown, the Anejo and Opus. The BTL didn't do anything for me, and the rest are kinda mehhhhh. I forgot about Fuente Friday or I would have little one up..... There is always next week.


----------



## thechasm442

Another Friday is upon us.


----------



## thechasm442

Enjoying a Don Carlos #3 on this beautiful day.

Happy Fuente Friday!


----------



## zabhatton

Probably opt for a hemingway if the weather settles a bit. will upload photos when I get home...


----------



## defetis

Got the new job. So I feel like celebrating


----------



## Old Smokey

defetis said:


> Got the new job. So I feel like celebrating


Awesome, congratulations on the new job. Enjoy your Fuente!! I will go grab a Anejo and join your celebration.


----------



## Joe K

Ashton VSG robusto


----------



## zabhatton

defetis said:


> Got the new job. So I feel like celebrating




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Celebrating with you. Congrats


----------



## Joe K

I dug deep and pulled out a sun grown robusto for a nightcap before midnight. It was a real kick in my own azz, made me realize how much money I'm wasting on all the high end stuff when I could just be smoking these. This 5.00 stick is better then or just as good as the 12.00 to 30.00 I blow way to much money on. I think it's time for me to smoke a lot more of these.


----------



## Dr. Conny

Joe K said:


> I dug deep and pulled out a sun grown robusto for a nightcap before midnight. It was a real kick in my own azz, made me realize how much money I'm wasting on all the high end stuff when I could just be smoking these. This 5.00 stick is better then or just as good as the 12.00 to 30.00 I blow way to much money on. I think it's time for me to smoke a lot more of these.


I had the same experience with one of these recently...glad to know I wasn't alone


----------



## Joe K

Dr. Conny said:


> I had the same experience with one of these recently...glad to know I wasn't alone


More flavor and strength then Opus. I got on the phone today with my sales rep and got a box of 20 double corona for 90.00 and a box of robusto's for 80.00. And that's all I have to say about that !!!


----------



## jp1979

I'm a HUGE fan of the rosado sun grown.


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of the rosado sun grown.


Yea I'm done buying the Opus shit, sun grown and Anejo's only from now on


----------



## jp1979

Opus stuff has a better resale if you ever want to get rid of it. If it's just to smoke? I can buy 3 rosado sungrown so for the price of an opus


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Opus stuff has a better resale if you ever want to get rid of it. If it's just to smoke? I can buy 3 rosado sungrown so for the price of an opus


Exactly, I'm going to start dumping my opus crap. I've already had some over the top offers for my stuff. Time to cash in !!!


----------



## mi000ke

Was in Vegas over the weekend and bought the last CF sampler they had in stock on Friday. Smoked a Robusto.


----------



## DooDude

Have not had a bad one. Not that I have smoked a ton of them though? LOL. 

The few I smoked were splendid. And for the $ how can a guy go wrong?


----------



## thechasm442

SS Maduro


----------



## E92335

Work of Art Natural tonight


----------



## amcwilli1

I am smoking an anejo 55 such a tasty cigar!


----------



## Billigoat

My B&M started carrying Fuente Casa Cuba's. Love 'em! Back up is a Hemingway Classic.


----------



## jp1979

My first WOAM. It was a good smoke, I'll add it to the 2 or 3 other AF cigars I like.


----------



## zabhatton

Just had a hemingway signature....UGHH....Gonna clean my palate with an 898 tonight when I get home.


----------



## Gheldan

Seeing as it is Fuente Friday, I think this may be a good day to smoke my FFOX. I've been staring at that baby for a while now.


----------



## thechasm442

Good morning puffers!


----------



## Bad Andy

Billigoat said:


> My B&M started carrying Fuente Casa Cuba's. Love 'em! Back up is a Hemingway Classic.


Hi Bill,

What B&M do you go to?

I do like the Casa Cuba's. They are quite a nice smoke.

-Andy


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Looks like I have the honor of kicking it off for today. Opus X this morning


----------



## zabhatton

It's good Friday, I should probably have a Fuente also.


----------



## DesertRat

AF Short Story.


----------



## Ricardo-

Don Carlos with only a week in my humi. Gooooooood....


----------



## Erphern

I'm having the hardest time getting behind Fuentes. I bought a number of different Hemingways a few months ago, and I just don't dig 'em. I really want to! Ah, well... I do have a few Añejos in the desktop resting - haven't tried one yet - maybe I'll give one a try this weekend and see if that's more my scene.


----------



## zabhatton

I completely agree in regards to the Hemingway. I had a short story maduro I didn't mind, but the signatures I detest. The anejo I have tried (49 with 2 years of age) was easily top 5 cigars I've smoked thus far, the opuses im still making my mind up on, but the 898 maddys are right in my wheelhouse.



Erphern said:


> I'm having the hardest time getting behind Fuentes. I bought a number of different Hemingways a few months ago, and I just don't dig 'em. I really want to! Ah, well... I do have a few Añejos in the desktop resting - haven't tried one yet - maybe I'll give one a try this weekend and see if that's more my scene.


----------



## kcviper

Just had my first Hemingway Best Seller...my first. Not bad, but prefer the many Tatuaje's more.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Fuente Friday continues... Now on to a God of Fire 2009 Carlito


----------



## Wanker

Had a Work of Art natural at the pool at the Cosmopolitan, Las Vegas a little while ago. Should have snapped a pic. I got a thumbs up from a gentleman there, was wishing I had another one to give him. He asked if there was a shop around but I'd brought mine from home.


----------



## Gheldan

Had an Opus X today for Fuente Friday. I was actually disappointed. I'd take a Padron 1964, or a Liga T52 over this any day of the week.


----------



## sullen

2012 ~ 55


----------



## Bobby_Boulders

WOAM I just grabbed from Tampa sweetheart on vacation. Fantastic. Incredible little store in YBOR.


----------



## Goatmilk

AF 8-5-8


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gheldan said:


> Had an Opus X today for Fuente Friday. I was actually disappointed. I'd take a Padron 1964, or a Liga T52 over this any day of the week.


How much age was on it? Many will say that those sticks only improve over time, whereas you're better off smoking the 1964 soon after purchase.


----------



## pippin925

Tobias Lutz said:


> How much age was on it? Many will say that those sticks only improve over time, whereas you're better off smoking the 1964 soon after purchase.


^^ that. I smoked a few Opus from 08 and 09 and it's night and day compared to anything with less than 4 years on it. They're an expensive smoke and unfortunately need lots of time to get to their sweet spot, but once they do they're awesome. Also, like Tobias mentioned a Padron anniversary is aged and is ready to smoke when released.


----------



## Gheldan

Tobias Lutz said:


> How much age was on it? Many will say that those sticks only improve over time, whereas you're better off smoking the 1964 soon after purchase.


Wish I had known that I got it at a B&M that has them. I don't know how long they had it but I had it in my humi for about 2 months before I decided to break it out. If I ever get another I'll have to let it sit for a few years. As it was this one was very harsh in flavor. The San Lotano Habano I had tonight tasted much better IMO. I've only got 2 50 count humis, so I don't really have the space to store something I don't plan to smoke for years. A few months no problem, years well that is another matter entirely.


----------



## Wanker

Anejo no 46 from Casa Fuente in Caesar's Palace. Outstanding.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gheldan said:


> Wish I had known that I got it at a B&M that has them. I don't know how long they had it but I had it in my humi for about 2 months before I decided to break it out. If I ever get another I'll have to let it sit for a few years. As it was this one was very harsh in flavor. The San Lotano Habano I had tonight tasted much better IMO. I've only got 2 50 count humis, so I don't really have the space to store something I don't plan to smoke for years. A few months no problem, years well that is another matter entirely.


When you have 10 posts and 90 days on Puff the WTS/WTT/WTB forum will open up to you. If you keep and eye out you can usually find a couple singles with a few years on them that will be ready for you to enjoy when you buy them.


----------



## ejewell

Tobias Lutz said:


> When you have 10 posts and 90 days on Puff the WTS/WTT/WTB forum will open up to you. If you keep and eye out you can usually find a couple singles with a few years on them that will be ready for you to enjoy when you buy them.


100* Posts. lol. I have no doubt that's what you meant Tobias but I guess you were just light on the keyboard. 

Don't want to mislead the newer puffer, though. :smoke:


----------



## Gheldan

ejewell said:


> 100* Posts. lol. I have no doubt that's what you meant Tobias but I guess you were just light on the keyboard.
> 
> Don't want to mislead the newer puffer, though. :smoke:


Well about another month and a half then, and I get access to that stuff. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## ejewell

Gheldan said:


> Well about another month and a half then, and I get access to that stuff. I'll look forward to it.


I hear places like Cali and NY can eat a pocketbook with all the taxes on cigars. You'll love the new section. haha.

I used to live in TN and that was kinda bad.


----------



## Gheldan

ejewell said:


> I hear places like Cali and NY can eat a pocketbook with all the taxes on cigars. You'll love the new section. haha.
> 
> I used to live in TN and that was kinda bad.


Well you aren't kidding about the taxes in California, for example gas right now is $4.09 a gallon. And I wonder why most of my high school and college friends have moved out of state.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Gheldan said:


> Wish I had known that I got it at a B&M that has them. I don't know how long they had it but I had it in my humi for about 2 months before I decided to break it out. If I ever get another I'll have to let it sit for a few years. As it was this one was very harsh in flavor.


If it was harsh, then it was definitely young, as that's how they are to me as well when they are fresh. I like to let mine sleep for about 3 years. The one I smoked yesterday had 4 years on it and was phenomenal.


----------



## Jeremias

Smoked this yesterday.. On the cheaper side but still delightful.


----------



## bwhiteside

Andy:

I go to Hi Time Cellars in Newport Beach. Outstanding selection of cigars and accessories, plus a vast stock of wines and liquors. If you go, plan on spending a couple of hours there. You won't be disappointed.

Bill


----------



## sullen

Tobias Lutz said:


> How much age was on it? Many will say that those sticks only improve over time, whereas you're better off smoking the 1964 soon after purchase.





pippin925 said:


> ^^ that. I smoked a few Opus from 08 and 09 and it's night and day compared to anything with less than 4 years on it. They're an expensive smoke and unfortunately need lots of time to get to their sweet spot, but once they do they're awesome. Also, like Tobias mentioned a Padron anniversary is aged and is ready to smoke when released.





HTML5 Gordon said:


> If it was harsh, then it was definitely young, as that's how they are to me as well when they are fresh. I like to let mine sleep for about 3 years. The one I smoked yesterday had 4 years on it and was phenomenal.


So this thread got me thinking......

I still haven't had the pleasure of an aged opus.....

I do have one from 2011 that i was planning on smoking soon..... 
but now im wondering if it would be a waste since it's only 2.5yrs old and 4yrs isnt too far away....

What do you gentlemen who've had firsthand experience with young & old opus think?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

sullen said:


> So this thread got me thinking......
> 
> I still haven't had the pleasure of an aged opus.....
> 
> I do have one from 2011 that i was planning on smoking soon.....
> but now im wondering if it would be a waste since it's only 2.5yrs old and 4yrs isnt too far away....
> 
> What do you gentlemen who've had firsthand experience with young & old opus think?


There's many people who like 'em right off the bat, completely fresh. I personally think you don't get a good representation of what the cigar can be when they are young.

If you have 2.5 years on one, it may not be a bad idea to go ahead and smoke it - I'm sure it will be enjoyable. I usually try to give all mine about 3 years, but I'm not super anal about it. If you can wait 4 years, then I think it would be that much better, but this is all just opinion anyway.

Really, I think that Fuente should be giving these some proper aging for us before they are released for the prices they cost - this way they'd be ready to smoke immediately, but that is another issue altogether. I still love 'em.


----------



## sullen

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Really, I think that Fuente should be giving these some proper aging for us before they are released for the prices they cost - this way they'd be ready to smoke immediately, but that is another issue altogether. I still love 'em.


i TOTALLY agree!
that is why i dont chase them and wont pay a lot for them.

the anejos are reasonable because they only need 18 months, considerably cheaper, and are pretty good fresh.....
but to charge what they do for something that needs 4 years, i can't agree with this when they could release them ready to go..

i tried the corona gorda and petit lancero fresh, i wasnt too impressed with the corona, but i did like the lance quite a bit.


----------



## BrandonArnet

Smoked my first 8-5-8 natural this past weekend and while it was not a bad smoke, I thought it could of used a little more flavor.


----------



## thechasm442

Let's start it off with a short story


----------



## thechasm442

Anejo 46


----------



## Scott_TX

I went for the other end of the scale with an A Fuente Cubanitos.


----------



## thechasm442

Scott_TX said:


> I went for the other end of the scale with an A Fuente Cubanitos.
> View attachment 49030


Solid little smokes bro! I love that you can stretch them to 35-40 mins if you try.


----------



## thechasm442

Enjoying a Best Seller at work


----------



## jp1979

My first contribution to Fuente Friday in a while. Anejo 55.


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> My first contribution to Fuente Friday in a while. Anejo 55.


Enjoy, when I saw that you posted I thought you jumped right into that sampler box


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> Enjoy, when I saw that you posted I thought you jumped right into that sampler box


He bought me the sampler box so I'm going to smoke em with him next Sunday, we are going to golf at a pretty nice place. I'm smoking the BBMF, I can tell you that for shizzle.


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> He bought me the sampler box so I'm going to smoke em with him next Sunday, we are going to golf at a pretty nice place. I'm smoking the BBMF, I can tell you that for shizzle.


Although I may slip him a Casa Fuente and a 2 year old Opus that I have and hide the sampler. I haven't decided yet..... Lol


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> He bought me the sampler box so I'm going to smoke em with him next Sunday, we are going to golf at a pretty nice place. I'm smoking the BBMF, I can tell you that for shizzle.


Smoke it when your done playing, kick back and enjoy that cigar. Not to often we get to smoke a BBMF


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> Smoke it when your done playing, kick back and enjoy that cigar. Not to often we get to smoke a BBMF


For sure. That will be while we are sitting on the patio post-course destruction....


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting this Fuente Friday off with a Don Carlos Aniversario


----------



## Old Smokey

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Starting this Fuente Friday off with a Don Carlos Aniversario


I don't think I have seen that one before. How is it?


----------



## Sprouthog

Ashton ESG


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Old Smokey said:


> I don't think I have seen that one before. How is it?


They are incredible! These were produced in 2006, and released in 2008, so this one has some good age on it. Absolutely delicious. Time treats these very well, although they were also great when released.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Dawgs7

I had a nice Short Story. Very much enjoyed it and will be stoking up!


----------



## momo439

Got the morning Chateau and afternoon Short covered... I wonder if I'll have time to cover the evening...


----------



## jp1979




----------



## beercritic

Añejo 46 tonight. Dunno what else I'll get into for the meteor shower.


----------



## Whiskey

Short story for me, was a great smoke. I had my wife try it as well and she said she really liked it. I joked and said she should buy us a box and she agreed.....yes she agreed and said she wanted to get us a box. /mind blown


----------



## thechasm442

Havin a short story for lunch break.


----------



## Whiskey

Stopped by a local B&M earlier and noticed they had half a box of OpusX Lost City, so I grabbed a couple. I will probably have to give one a try tonight and the other will be a special occasion smoke.


----------



## ejewell

Basically Friday....


----------



## sullen

ejewell said:


> Basically Friday....


AHHHHHH!

SO what did you think?


----------



## sullen

For later today...
This one has marinated long enough!
Reserva d'Chateau from the 2008 Opus22


----------



## zabhatton

Gotta get some opus xes.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHWOAM


----------



## Shemp75

The Uber rare PussyCat. (Its ok to be jelly)


----------



## Saltmarsh

Yesterday's smoke: Carlos by A. Fuente.


----------



## edster9241

This Friday's evening smoke. The first I've sampled. It was such a great smoke that I didn't notice the kick until I went back inside. Cigar. Drunk. Wow.
View attachment 86290


----------



## zabhatton

Anejo 77 today. Can't wait!


----------



## anthony d

Gonna be a Hemmingway tonight...


----------



## zabhatton

natural churchill for my second and final smoke


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## oleballcoachtn

858 Maduro


----------



## JustinThyme

Anejo 45 earlier and just finished up a nice 77.


----------



## Shemp75

Don Arturo


----------



## muzzy1961

Hemingway Classic.


----------



## anthony d

Was gonna have an 8-5-8, but when I cut the cap, I must have cut too much and the entire wrapper unpeeled. I was displeased to say the least. So instead I had a Padron 6000...


----------



## mi000ke

Missed Friday so lit up a Case Fuente today to make up for it. Have been resting them for 4 months, and it was much better than the one I smoked the day I bought them. Next Friday I'm breaking out a shark from a box that's been resting for 8 months.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Just lit up a Hemingway Classic.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lost City lancero


----------



## Laynard

Review to come:


----------



## oleballcoachtn




----------



## dw2121

Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Double Chateau


----------



## mi000ke

Shark


----------



## Passprotection

Queen B last night, SS today.


----------



## sullen

was thinking about digging out an anejo, i guess this constitutes as an excuse...


----------



## thechasm442

858 Maduro


----------



## BlazinBajan

Anejo 46 and since the wrappers are aged in cognac barrels I figured why not pair it with my favorite cognac!:boxing:






Hennessy Privilege


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHWOAM


----------



## Heath

I like the way you think. its an epidemic. Cheers


sullen said:


> was thinking about digging out an anejo, i guess this constitutes as an excuse...


----------



## muzzy1961

Muduro short story.


----------



## thechasm442

My first BTL and a surprisingly good Costco store brand bourbon.


----------



## TreySC

Took the day off, wife and kids are in school. Figured I'd start off fuente friday with a SS and coffee


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSSM


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Old Smokey

Anejo 50. I had forgotten I had this one.


----------



## mi000ke

Casa Fuente corona gorda. Next to last stick from my CF sampler box. Saving the last one for a special occasion... like next Friday.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## tnlawyer

Hemingway and a glass of Cabernet


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus X Toro


----------



## thechasm442

All time favorite AF stick.

46


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS earlier, AFHWOAM now


----------



## mi000ke

Had to put Friday off until tomorrow - doing my last Casa Fuente.


----------



## im1livewire

Last? Time to go to Vegas and restock, methinks!


----------



## Sprouthog

Ashton VSG Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Don Carlos Ann 2007


----------



## egoo33

Forgot about this thread Ashton VSG Tres Mystique, by far my favorite in the Ashton Line


----------



## Fuzzy

Just opened a one year old box of SS. My favorite Dominican cigar. Kind of late for me so the shorty is first up tomorrow.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

thechasm442 said:


> All time favorite AF stick.
> 
> 46


Surprised it's not a shark!


----------



## thechasm442

Still saving my sharks a few years, but I love the 46 over every other vitola by far.

Tonight is a dirty martini and magnum r kinda night.

Cheers!


----------



## Slowpokebill

I enjoyed a Fuente Cuban Corona with a natural wrapper and glass of calvados last night. It is great little smoke on a nice Fall evening


----------



## Sprouthog

858 maduro


----------



## thechasm442

Don Carlos #2










Also wanted to share the tail end of my WOAM I smoked last night. Passed out and forgot to post a picture lol!


----------



## Passprotection

SS Maduro with over a year on it =$

Didn't have my camera out but burned like a champ.


----------



## TubaDawg

thechasm442 said:


> Don Carlos #2
> 
> Also wanted to share the tail end of my WOAM I smoked last night. Passed out and forgot to post a picture lol!


*The photo says it all... An excellent cigar from start to finish!*


----------



## Sprouthog

Lost City torpedo


----------



## TreySC




----------



## 04EDGE40

Just had to tell this story, and what better place than the Fuente Friday thread?

I went to a local B&M tonight. It's one of the coolest places in town. It's more than a B&M, they have an outdoor "garden" of sorts with tables and a fire pit and music and awesome lighting. They also have a heated canopy out there which is awesome!

Aaaaanyway... my bro and I were in the humidor and I saw they have one Anejo Reserva No. 49 in a box of Double Chateau Fuentes with no price tag. There was no box left for it, so I took it up to the counter to ask how much it costs. The lady behind the counter went back to the box it was in and said "this box says $10.95, so I guess that's the price!" Obviously I said I'll take it.

Bought myself a couple local porters and enjoyed the cheapest Anejo ever in the beautiful fall weather with my brother!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a Hemingway Best Seller Maduro. This box has about two years on it, and this is smoking phenominally.


----------



## thechasm442

Anejo 60 last night


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night I decided to have a Fuente Friday early. Smoked an Añejo 46 from the Winter 2012 release. It was outstanding as usual. Still looking to find some of the new 8-8-8 size. That looks like it will be a winner.


----------



## DbeatDano

Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Opus X Angels Share


----------



## TubaDawg

DbeatDano said:


> Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro


*Nice Friday smoke Dano!* :beerchug:


----------



## DbeatDano

TubaDawg said:


> *Nice Friday smoke Dano!* :beerchug:


Thank you sir. It was a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Old Smokey

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Opus X Angels Share


Nice grab Ken. I love those things! I have smoked 2 so far and loved both.


----------



## thechasm442

Don Carlos #2


----------



## Sprouthog

AFDC2


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Cuban Corona Maduro


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Old Smokey said:


> Nice grab Ken. I love those things! I have smoked 2 so far and loved both.


Thanks man... This is my friends top pick cigar and he sent some my way. I liked it a lot, surprised it was such a mild Opus but great complexity in terms of flavors. A tad bit sweet for me but great!


----------



## VictorLouis

Started my day with my first AF, a Spanish Londsdale Maduro. One of the finest, most consistent sticks I've had ever.8)


----------



## ELLASU

I'm going to have to start participating in Tat Tuesday & Fuente Friday. What we have for the rest of the week?


----------



## droy1958

ELLASU said:


> I'm going to have to start participating in Tat Tuesday & Fuente Friday. What we have for the rest of the week?


Err...how about a My Father Monday...


----------



## DbeatDano

Starting the day with an old reliable Short Story.


----------



## Nicks85

Anejo 888


----------



## Sprouthog

GOF Carlito 2008 Churchill


----------



## Old Smokey

Nicks85 said:


> Anejo 888
> View attachment 50931


What did you think?


----------



## thechasm442

I'm curious about the 888 too.

46 tonite. Cheers gents!


----------



## Flyinglow

Opus X X3 Belicoso lastnight before the game and the smackdown commenced. Was great with some nice scotch and homebrews.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

A little late to the party... enjoyed a Angel's Share yesterday, love these sticks


----------



## Nicks85

Old Smokey said:


> What did you think?


It was awesome. I Really like all anejo's


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Old Smokey

Optus X Angels Share Robusto on this Spooky Fuente Friday.


----------



## thechasm442

Anejo 60


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## BlazinBajan

Enjoying an Opus X Perfection No.4


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## droy1958

8-5-8


----------



## pippin925




----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Rosado Sun Grown Robusto.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Lost City


----------



## Sprouthog

858 maduro


----------



## droy1958

Sprouthog said:


> 858 maduro


You couldn't have...I smoked it earlier....?????


----------



## thechasm442

Seems like this thread took a little nap.

Enjoying my favorite AF cigar, Anejo 46


----------



## x man

Opus Tiger Shark
not to shabby


----------



## Sprouthog

Lost City Torpedo


----------



## thechasm442

858 maduro


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## defetis

x man said:


> Opus Tiger Shark
> not to shabby


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## x man

defetis said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


sorry dude, old school, no camera phone, no digital
u don't believe me, not my problem
been smoking Opus since 1995, the 1st day they went on sale.
u wanna see one, google it


----------



## defetis

x man said:


> sorry dude, old school, no camera phone, no digital
> u don't believe me, not my problem
> been smoking Opus since 1995, the 1st day they went on sale.
> u wanna see one, google it


----------



## droy1958

Now I have to Google what rude means....


----------



## Old Smokey

2013 Anejo 77. It's been a good day.


----------



## Sprouthog

WOAM


----------



## droy1958

AF Spanish Lonsdale....


----------



## thechasm442

Headin back from my buddies a little bit ago, I had to sneak in a SS.


----------



## Old Smokey

Anejo Shark 2013. About an inch into it and it's gooood.


----------



## dcmain

Started my day with a short story on the way to work. I popped through the wrapper and binder with the humidifier in the lid of my overstuffed humidor, then pulled off more wrapper when I took off the band. Despite all that the stick had a perfect razor sharp burn. First third I got a strong flavor of Jalapeno. Not the heat or spice, just the pepper flavor. It went away in the second third and was replaced by nice mild cedar and wood notes. I think I'm in love.



After work another Fuente. The 858 Flor Fina. Another fine smoke with consistent burn, ash and medium bodied smooth flavors down to the nub.


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## thechasm442

Anejo 49


----------



## Sprouthog

Don Carlos Ann 2007


----------



## Sprouthog

WOAM


----------



## x man

2001 Don Arturo sungrown
from the Prometheus Humidor released in 05.
not too shabby, only one I had from a trade.


----------



## Nicks85

A mighty tasty anjeo 888


----------



## x man

I heard the Anejo 88s are awesome


----------



## thechasm442

858 Sun Grown


----------



## x man

Fuente sg wraps are the best sungrowns imo. 858 is an awesome smoke at the price
better than some 2 times more spensive


----------



## thechasm442

x man said:


> Fuente sg wraps are the best sungrowns imo. 858 is an awesome smoke at the price
> better than some 2 times more spensive


I agree 100%


----------



## imported_mark_j

x man said:


> I heard the Anejo 88s are awesome


Didn't blow me away. The 46 and 55 are better. I smoked fresh though and have 2 more resting.


----------



## Nicks85

x man said:


> I heard the Anejo 88s are awesome


They are really good, must be the smaller rg


----------



## Old Smokey

I love the 888's. They remind me of a slightly larger/longer 46.


----------



## dcmain

Enjoyed my first FFOX, Not as peppery or strong as I expected and it even had a little ammonia in the last third, which usually ruins the smoking experience for me, but just enhanced the flavors in this one


----------



## Joe K

2013 Shark


----------



## Sprouthog

FFOX Petit Lancero


----------



## tubbs

Had no ideal there was a Fuente Friday. As luck would have it I had a Gran Riserva today:


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Happy Fuente Friday Gents!

Anejo Shark for a GREAT DAY!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## sanity

Opus X Angel's Share


----------



## Sprouthog

Cuban Corona Maduro


----------



## Joe K

Shark


----------



## sanity

Anejo 48

Still needs more time in the humi but I could not resist trying one.


----------



## Nicks85




----------



## RedDog

Short story


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Anejo #46 at the Grindstone tonight for Fuente Friday.

Honestly......Not a fan 

I have 4 left and I think I will chuck these aside for the next few years with the 5 Sharks. It must just be me! I REALLY liked the Rothschild!

Go figure.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## thechasm442

Had a spectacularly awful day at work but an Opus X Robusto and a fantastic local hard root beer have made it better.


----------



## thechasm442

Don Carlos no 2


----------



## x man

Don Arturo anniversario


----------



## Joe K

Anejo #77


----------



## TreySC

My first 46 and it was from '13 with much thanks to @Bernardini


----------



## jasonrc25

Did not know of Fuente Friday until it was too late. I almost grabbed a short story, but I just got some Drew Estates KFC in a coupe of days ago and was really wanting to try one. Next week I will have a Fuente, I promise.


----------



## Shmokey




----------



## Bad Andy

Lets see, it is Friday. I guess I'll have a Fuente. So many choices, help me choose.....


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Bad Andy said:


> Lets see, it is Friday. I guess I'll have a Fuente. So many choices, help me choose.....


Pick a good one!

I know it's hard not to


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Bad Andy

A shark it was! And a great one. Next week I should try something different. Maybe a Solaris. I haven't had one of those in a while...


----------



## Bad Andy

A Fuente Solaris for Fuente Friday.


----------



## Brent Strande

858 Friday!


----------



## droy1958

Brent Strande said:


> 858 Friday!


If you're done with that carcass and such, I'm HONGRY.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Double Chateau Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog

WOAM


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus X Lost City Torpedo


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## Sprouthog

DC2


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Fifty-Two


----------



## shong87

Unnamed Reserve 2014


----------



## Bad Andy

I smoked this Friday, but forgot to post the photo. A Casa Fuente Lancero. About 3 years old and excellent.



Enjoy.


----------



## Sprouthog

WOAM


----------



## Bad Andy

Añejo Shark


----------



## Bad Andy

Happy Fuente Friday. It's raining in So Cal, so I'll have to go to the lounge (or the garage). I haven't had a magnum R in a while, or hmmm... maybe a Don Carlos. Does a God of Fire count, since technically they are made by Fuente? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## elco69

Bad Andy said:


> hmmm... maybe a Don Carlos. Does a God of Fire count, since technically they are made by Fuente? Decisions, decisions.


How are the Don Carlos and the God of Fires, I have not had either one. I do like the Sun Grown Double Chateau and SS, I have some Anejos on the way


----------



## x man

Opus Magnum O from 2012


----------



## Sprouthog

DC Ann 2007


----------



## elco69

AF Anejos


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

What about Af Rosado Sungrown? Love the 52!


----------



## Bad Andy

elco69 said:


> How are the Don Carlos and the God of Fires, I have not had either one. I do like the Sun Grown Double Chateau and SS, I have some Anejos on the way


There are 3 different blends of GOF. There are the Don Carlos, Carlito, and Series B blends. The series B's are maduro wrapped. Quite good, but for the price I prefer the Añejos. They usually have a bit more spice and remind me of the Maximus line of Diamond Crown. I have yet to try the Carlito blend, so I have no comment. The Don Carlos blend is quite good. A true camaroon wrapper and smooth filler. I think it is like the regular Don Carlos series, but aged a little longer to smooth out the flavors.

In the regular Don Carlos line, I prefer these to Opus X. They are a less powerful, smoother character. My favorite size (#4) which is a petite corona reminds me of a classic cuban cigar. While it isn't, and never will be a cuban, it has many of the same complexities and never disappoints me.


----------



## elco69

Thank you, I will put some of those on my list to try.


Bad Andy said:


> There are 3 different blends of GOF. There are the Don Carlos, Carlito, and Series B blends. The series B's are maduro wrapped. Quite good, but for the price I prefer the Añejos. They usually have a bit more spice and remind me of the Maximus line of Diamond Crown. I have yet to try the Carlito blend, so I have no comment. The Don Carlos blend is quite good. A true camaroon wrapper and smooth filler. I think it is like the regular Don Carlos series, but aged a little longer to smooth out the flavors.
> 
> In the regular Don Carlos line, I prefer these to Opus X. They are a less powerful, smoother character. My favorite size (#4) which is a petite corona reminds me of a classic cuban cigar. While it isn't, and never will be a cuban, it has many of the same complexities and never disappoints me.


----------



## Sprouthog

WOAM


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Nova5

I grabbed a Gran Habano Azteca Fuente to smoke while I talked to my cousin on the phone. Didn't even acknowledge Fuente Friday. talked to her for an hour and a half talking her out of a very dark place. Didn't really expect that to happen when I grabbed it and stepped outside after she called..


----------



## Sprouthog

SSM


----------



## droy1958

Maddy lonsdale...


----------



## Sprouthog

Cuban Corona


----------



## egoo33

wrong forum


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Sprouthog

DC Ann 2006


----------



## greige matter




----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## Doc Rock

Ashton ESG 24-Year Salute. Smooth and mellow from first light all the way down to the nub.


----------



## Sprouthog

SSM


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus X Taurus The Bull


----------



## x man

2 yr old hemi maduro BS

xcellent


----------



## Sprouthog

Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Gran Corona Natural


----------



## pflau

I got a fresh box of Hemingway Signature but couldn't wait to try the Partages Extra Fuerte. Oh well..


----------



## pflau

pflau said:


> I got a fresh box of Hemingway Signature but couldn't wait to try the Partages Extra Fuerte. Oh well..


Oops spoke too soon...


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy

Smoked a magnum r54 rosado yesterday. Love the rosado wrapper


----------



## droy1958

Fuente 8-5-8 maduro...


----------



## Sprouthog

Don Arturo Gran AniverXario Sun Grown


----------



## pflau

Hemingway Signature..


----------



## droy1958

AF Lonsdale...


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## JDom58

Geezer if I smoked on in the house I'd be sleeping in the dog house, nice AF stogie BTW


----------



## hawk45

A day late, but happy camper. First one.. EVER!! Petite Corona.. and only took me 1.5 hrs to enjoy.. Slowwwwwwly.


----------



## pck1

I had the pleasure of enjoying this Destino al Siglo de Amor from the original 2012 release marking the Fuente 100th Anniversary. Fantastic smoke. I have 1 stick left from this release. I don't want to smoke it...but I really do!


----------



## Doc Rock

OK, it's not Friday. Had more time today. Opus X PerfecXion X. Two hours of pure cigar smoking nirvana. All the way to the nub!


----------



## Old Smokey

Nice Fuentes guys! Very nice!


----------



## Sprouthog

Hemingway Signature Mad


----------



## pflau

Hemingway Classic


----------



## Destino30

Hi, folks - I'm still a newbie to this site and was thrilled to find this thread. I religiously celebrate Fuente Friday, usually with cigar and scotch friends and Ike, my smoking buddy. Here are some of my recent selections.


----------



## Sprouthog

SSM


----------



## Sprouthog

Destino30 said:


> Hi, folks - I'm still a newbie to this site and was thrilled to find this thread. I religiously celebrate Fuente Friday, usually with cigar and scotch friends and Ike, my smoking buddy. Here are some of my recent selections.


Welcome. Excellent pairing.


----------



## droy1958

Destino30 said:


> Hi, folks - I'm still a newbie to this site and was thrilled to find this thread. I religiously celebrate Fuente Friday, usually with cigar and scotch friends and Ike, my smoking buddy. Here are some of my recent selections.


Sweet...


----------



## Sprouthog

Short smoke.


----------



## hawk45

I was planning on my trying out my Short Story tonight with a beer, but been storming all night. Maybe it'll work with morning coffee or wine tomorrow night.


----------



## Destino30

This week for Fuente Friday - Power Ranger


----------



## hawk45

Finally I got to give this little guy (Hemingway Short Story) a try with coffee this AM. I think he was camera shy as he dropped his ash on my lap as I was going to set him down for the picture.


----------



## droy1958

Fuente 858 Maddy....


----------



## PuroTrader

Self admitted OpusX fan boy. I am smoking an FFOX Power Ranger. Spicy bomb!


----------



## socalocmatt

PuroTrader said:


> Self admitted OpusX fan boy. I am smoking an FFOX Power Ranger. Spicy bomb!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## PuroTrader

Thank you! looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Sprouthog

858 Mad


----------



## Sprouthog

DC Sungrown


----------



## Destino30

God of Fire Serie Aniverario - yes, they are out now and they are marvelous. I'm visiting NOLA this weekend, thus the pic on Canal St.


----------



## CraigT78

Home alone. Special occasion enough for me.


----------



## x man

on my bday today

Opus Super belly destino from 2013


----------



## Old Smokey

x man said:


> on my bday today
> 
> Opus Super belly destino from 2013


Happy Birthday X. I have never heard of the Super Belly, I have no doubt it was a great smoke!


----------



## ForceofWill

Didn't even realize it but I had an opus x angel's share and a Destino al siglo for Fuente friday.


----------



## Rooke

x man said:


> on my bday today
> 
> Opus Super belly destino from 2013


Happy birthdayan! Enjoy that stick!


----------



## droy1958

x man said:


> on my bday today
> 
> Opus Super belly destino from 2013


HB2U....


----------



## droy1958

CraigT78 said:


> Home alone. Special occasion enough for me.
> 
> View attachment 54310


That's no sh!t.....Errrrrr never mind, here comes my strife errrrr I mean wife....


----------



## droy1958

Old Smokey said:


> Happy Birthday X. I have never heard of the Super Belly, I have no doubt it was a great smoke!


If I had a camera, I'd show you a super belly...


----------



## x man

Old Smokey said:


> Happy Birthday X. I have never heard of the Super Belly, I have no doubt it was a great smoke!


that's super belicoso, belly for short


----------



## Sprouthog

GOF by Carlito 2012 Double Robusto


----------



## bernard54321

Do these have to be fuente?

Using tapatalk because I'm well connected with technology.


----------



## socalocmatt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau

8-5-8 Sun Growth. Will be away for a one week trip soon and I will be packing a bundle of Fuente 8-5-8, Chateau, and Hemingway.


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus X 4


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

PerfecXion X while reading the lastest CA article on the 20th anniversary of Opus X


__
http://instagr.am/p/9McDFcutb8/


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

WOAM...


----------



## Sprouthog

Anejo 50


----------



## Andrew530

Picked up a tin of Cubanitos, it was quick but it was so good I decided to have another right after.


----------



## egoo33

Fuente Fuente sized opus too windy for the bigger guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

WOA


----------



## JimMarshall

I know it's only Wednesday by the calendar but it's Fuente Friday for me!



Chateau Fuente "Queen B"


----------



## Doc Rock

Anejo #55 at Leaf.

The dear wife had an Ashton Maduro.

Win-win!


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus X Robusto


----------



## Doc Rock

OX Belicoso xXx - Power Ranger.


----------



## Doc Rock

Añejo 55 while at Fuente Friday at Famous Smoke.


----------



## Slowpokebill

Anejo 888 mmm mmm good


----------



## Sprouthog

OXSB


----------



## Sprouthog

WOAN


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxff


----------



## Sprouthog

Anejo 50


----------



## Sprouthog

Hemingway Signature Maduro


----------



## TonyB6255

Hemingway Signature.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxpl


----------



## gcbright

Anjou #77 of course.


----------



## Sprouthog

Woam


----------



## Doc Rock

Shark for me; Don Carlos #3 for the dear wife.


----------



## Sprouthog

Hss


----------



## Sprouthog

858 Mad


----------



## DD1524

My first time with a Short Story and it was nothing short of a religious experience. From the first puff it changed everything for me. I'm familiar with the AF flavor profile, but there was something else to the flavor that words fail to describe...something very aromatic and herbal. 

Halfway through it got savory ("meaty") with a bit more sweetness too, retaining everything from the initial puff.

I was in heaven...


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Doc Rock

DC Maximus Churchill.

Getting warm enough for longer smokes.

90 minutes of pure pleasure.

My favorite Churchill - it's a shame Sir Winston didn't have the opportunity to smoke one of these with his Pol Roger.


----------



## Sprouthog

Ssm


----------



## bob-o

All this Fuente talk has me thinking Shark tomorrow night


----------



## fimpster

So, tonight I lit my first Fuente cigar ever. Chateau Fuente Piramide. Smelled: awesome, tasted:awesome. 

About halfway into the first third (10 minutes in) it starts popping a cracking and making quite a fuss. The whole wrapper was splitting off!!! This has been sitting in my humi for around a month now at 65/65. I bought it from the B&M who over humidifies their sticks, but I thought a month rest would be fine. It's such a delicious stick!? Why is it doing this!!??? 

As I type this I am approaching the second third (25 minutes in). It's so tasty that I don't want to let it die, and the binder seems to be holding tight. But the wrapper is pretty much gone at this point. Please don't tell me this is what I can expect from future Fuente's.

I've never had a stick do this to me. Please tell me it is a fluke.


----------



## fimpster

Update: this has seriously been one of the most delicious cigars I have smoked. Because of that I have not let it die, despite the horrendous construction issues. This stick has been stored at around 65/65 like all of my other sticks and I have never experienced this problem before. I am seriously hoping this was just a fluke, because not only was it the worst construction experience I've had, it is also in the top 5 tastiest sticks I've ever had, despite the major, major flaws. So, so strange.


----------



## lroy76

Certainly not typical. Fuentes are one of the most consistently well constructed cigar brands imo. If you get chance, try the sungrown as it is absolutely delicious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob-o

That was a fluke. I ended up having a Gran Reserva instead of a Shark and it burned flawlessly. Hopefully the next Fuente you have won't split like that.


----------



## Doc Rock

Way too hectic a week. Time for a 10 yo PerfecXion X!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxdc


----------



## JDom58

Chillin at J Johnsons Big Chill Key Largo 😆


----------



## Doc Rock

The 10 yo PerfecXion X.

Very mellow. 90 minutes of smoking pleasure!


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Turkmen

OpusX petite lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxp2


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## x man

2009 ox pl


----------



## Sprouthog

OXRdC


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## n0s4atu

The CAO America I had a couple of hours ago didn't quite do it for me so tonight its an Opus X with friends.


----------



## x man

2014 Angel Share FF
amazing


----------



## Sprouthog

Sgdc


----------



## Sprouthog

Ssm


----------



## Ak_TK48

Mag44


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

GOF by Carlito 2012


----------



## Sprouthog

Woam


----------



## wacbzz

Almost finished with a candela 8-5-8...


----------



## wacbzz

SmokinGiovanni said:


> From how it looks, it looks like it was such a mild smoke that it made it easier to chew on it or get it wet on the end and wouldn't taste really bad, but most do when it gets to that point. I try to smoke as dry as I can.


One thing about candela wrapped cigars is that they tend to show exactly what what other darker leaf sticks don't, even though each cigar is smoked exactly the same.

The candela 8-5-8 IS a mild cigar. Very easy to smoke, it had no bad or harsh taste at the end.

In over 25 years of smoking cigars, the best thing I can equate Fuente cigars to is the whole cheap beer/wine discussion...when you drink a cheap beer, you - and your body - know that you're drinking a cheap beer. There is no mistaking Busch for Dogfish Head. It is very possible, however, to purchase a cheaper priced wine that excels in the taste department. One doesn't have to purchase a Napa Silver Oak in order to have a great wine.

Cheaper Fuente's are those cheaper wines and not the cheap beers. :smile2:


----------



## OpusX

*Af btl*

:wink2:Need I say More?


----------



## x man

wacbzz said:


> One thing about candela wrapped cigars is that they tend to show exactly what what other darker leaf sticks don't, even though each cigar is smoked exactly the same.
> 
> The candela 8-5-8 IS a mild cigar. Very easy to smoke, it had no bad or harsh taste at the end.
> 
> In over 25 years of smoking cigars, the best thing I can equate Fuente cigars to is the whole cheap beer/wine discussion...when you drink a cheap beer, you - and your body - know that you're drinking a cheap beer. There is no mistaking Busch for Dogfish Head. It is very possible, however, to purchase a cheaper priced wine that excels in the taste department. One doesn't have to purchase a Napa Silver Oak in order to have a great wine.
> 
> Cheaper Fuente's are those cheaper wines and not the cheap beers. :smile2:


 2013 opus ff, delish


----------



## krnhecty

glad to finally be able to post in this thread. i love the hemingway but i recently got a raise so i splurged on an opus x. My first one, hopefully not the last


----------



## Grey Goose

krnhecty said:


> glad to finally be able to post in this thread. i love the hemingway but i recently got a raise so i splurged on an opus x. My first one, hopefully not the last


What a great stick to celebrate a cool change in life circumstance, congrats, and enjoy!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Sprouthog

OX Perfecxion


----------



## Scap

Just lit this Fuente Fuente


----------



## MDinius

Magnum R54


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## TheNakedGun

Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece


----------



## Sprouthog

OX Destino Siglo


----------



## Navistar

I just got a shipment of Fuente 858s I want to smoke so bad.


----------



## Robb in Austin

Just fired up a Best Seller.

Honestly, I haven't found an AF I like. I've tried about 5 now. Still have a few in the humi I'll fire up but so far been let down.


----------



## Navistar

Robb in Austin said:


> Just fired up a Best Seller.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't found an AF I like. I've tried about 5 now. Still have a few in the humi I'll fire up but so far been let down.


It's funny how taste differs from person to person. I am growing to enjoy Fuente very much. Not because they always knock my socks off but the consistency is fantastic and they aren't as overpriced as some doc rockets I've had. I can go to my B&M and get a short story for 6.50 which isn't a huge mark up from online sellers. On the other hand, they have some sh*t Rocky Patel for $12 that is $8 online. To each his/her own.


----------



## Sprouthog

Woam


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Navistar

Had a SS Cameroon for breakfast.


----------



## Steve C.

Just finished a well rested Roth. Deeelish.


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Grey Goose

Just about to slide the cedar of this little fella and set him on fire...lol









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Rubiman14

Started with an LP9...then broke into my stash of opus. Love these LBMF's


----------



## Sprouthog

Woa


----------



## rockethead26

Mai Tai Friday with a tasty Short Story.


----------



## TCstr8

Flor Fina 8-5-8 Sungrown. Might be my favorite AF smoked so far ($$$ wise)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubiman14

Anejo 77


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## Sprouthog

858 nat


----------



## Grey Goose

I'm surprised this AF thread doesn't get more luv with all of us AF fans around here, I will go dig one out for tonight, see ya in a bit. ;-)


----------



## Sprouthog

I'm more of a maduro fan but these 858 nats are a nice change. Depth with a sweet finish. Gonna have to pick up a few more to compliment the Anejos and WOAM's.

Fuente makes solid sticks from top to bottom. Easier for me to pick a day of the week to enjoy them than just staring at the humi and wondering. I get a good variety during the week.

Mad Monday
Tat Tuesday
Widcard Wednesday
CC Thursday
Fuente Friday

Sat and Sunday I shut my eyes and reach in.


----------



## poppajon75

Kicking off my first Fuente Friday post on Puff with this tasty Gran Reserva. Not my first AF but, defiantly one of my favorites.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Man, I screwed up and smoked this WOAM yesterday. Can't say I'm sorry though.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Navistar

Planning to have an Ashton aged maduro tonight. Does that count? 😁


----------



## Sprouthog

Yep.


----------



## azmadurolover

8-5-8 maduro.........


----------



## TCstr8

858

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

A little contribution for Fuente Friday, it's Shark night :vs_cool:


----------



## Kyle Lukas

Nice!!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Sprouthog

OX Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## WABOOM

8-5-8 Flor Fina


----------



## Navistar

Gotta get my hands on one of these "sharks"


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Turner

Don't mind that classy fake grass.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

What are you smoking today? I'm about to light up an Anejo Shark.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSoldier

Nice, how is the flavor on the Anejo Shark?

I'm going to be enjoying this AF hemingway masterpiece cameroon perfecto this fuente friday! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Steve C.

I had possibly the best tasting, most complex and enjoyable cigar I've ever had this morning. Sorry, no pics. It was a 4.5 X 50 Fuente with a green stripe on the label and a green ribbon on the foot, wrapped in cedar. Aged for about a year. I looked up my account at Famous where I bought it in Aug 2015, hoping to re-order. Alas, it came up as discontinued, but was described as a Double Chateau Fuente Maduro. ( Damn, I wish they printed the actual line of cigar on the rear of the label instead of having several different ones with the identical band. I don't know if I can get the same blend in another vitola, but its worth a try.


----------



## rockethead26

Why did we start another Fuente Friday thread?


----------



## gator_79

I'm almost through the first third at about the 35-40 minutes. The flavors started out with heavy wood notes that quickly transformed into rich sweet tobacco, cocoa, and wisps of coffee coming through on the retrohale. This cigar is producing an insane amounts of thick rich smoke. So far this is a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## gator_79

rockethead26 said:


> Why did we start another Fuente Friday thread?


I did not see the other one, I apologize . Is there an way a mod can combine the 2, or delete this one.


----------



## WABOOM

King B Sungrown


----------



## Sprouthog

858 Sungrown


----------



## Chris80

Steve C. said:


> I had possibly the best tasting, most complex and enjoyable cigar I've ever had this morning. Sorry, no pics. It was a 4.5 X 50 Fuente with a green stripe on the label and a green ribbon on the foot, wrapped in cedar. Aged for about a year. I looked up my account at Famous where I bought it in Aug 2015, hoping to re-order. Alas, it came up as discontinued, but was described as a Double Chateau Fuente Maduro. ( Damn, I wish they printed the actual line of cigar on the rear of the label instead of having several different ones with the identical band. I don't know if I can get the same blend in another vitola, but its worth a try.


That sounds like the chateau. I'm having the double chateau it's a 6 3/4 x50. For breakfast I had a Fuente chateau 4 1/2 x50 natural Rothschild. Fantastic smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I bet it was a Queen B


----------



## Chris80

The Sungrown lines have black foot bands and also wrapped in cedar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

oops


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Courtesy of @poppajon75 from the noob PIF. It's amazing, thank you brother!










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxp4


----------



## gator_79

Hemingway Signature, mild and satisfying.


----------



## Sprouthog

GOF Serie B 2011 Robusto


----------



## gator_79

Sprouthog said:


> GOF Serie B 2011 Robusto


Is that the Maduro? The only GOF I've had was at Casa Fuente in Vegas and it was a Maduro, I'm pretty sure it was a Serie B but I can't remember... to many Mojitos....


----------



## Sprouthog

gator_79 said:


> Is that the Maduro? The only GOF I've had was at Casa Fuente in Vegas and it was a Maduro, I'm pretty sure it was a Serie B but I can't remember... to many Mojitos....


Yes, this was the CBL maduro.


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM & 805


----------



## Chris80

I have always seen these but never had one. It's happening now. Curly Head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Woam


----------



## Turkmen

S.S.S. Shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

maddy


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhwoa


----------



## jmcqueen

Maduro double chateau. Delicious!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Shark


----------



## twink

>first cigar in a wk.> and its gonna burn>
007.jpg
008.jpg
009.jpg
010.jpg


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Good to see Twink!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhssm


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Sprouthog

AF Rosado Sun Grown Magnum R 58 Torpedo


----------



## Kidvegas

DANG forgot about FRI again.. Next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chateau Queen B


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM - one of my all time favorite cigars.


----------



## Sprouthog

Woa


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## WABOOM

Chateau King B


----------



## Sprouthog

OX Petite Lancero


----------



## hextor

i tried an Arturo Fuente throwaway cigar, it was quite delicious!!!!


----------



## WABOOM

auto correct?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

8-5-8.. Have not had one in about 10 yrs. I don't remember them tasting as Good as this.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Woam


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## krnhecty

don carlos personal reserve ... o boy!!!!


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Friday Fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I tired a maduro exquisito this morning with some tea and I thought it was a pretty tasty little smoke. Definitely one of the better small cigars that I have tried.


----------



## JimOD

Hemingway Signature. My favorite vitola in this blend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Fuente Friday thanks to @Kidvegas. I love the Short Story and, haven't had one in a while. Thanks brother.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Fuente Friday thanks to @Kidvegas. I love the Short Story and, haven't had one in a while. Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Your welcome Brother! Hope it tastes as good as it looks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos, belicoso


----------



## WABOOM

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## scott1256ca

after your experience with the Padron, I'm glad you found a premium that you like. I also applaud you for getting back on the horse so quickly.


----------



## x man

anyone need Eye of the Shark boxes


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxff


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos, belicoso


----------



## blackrabbit

My first Don Carlos, a No. 4

Extremely smooth with a nice sweet taste down to the nub.


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Already posted in the WDYST Thread, but it is an AF


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Already posted in the WDYST Thread, but it is an AF


I post in both all the time. It's a separate thread so I think it's ok...


----------



## Sprouthog

Afsgdc


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #5


----------



## Sprouthog

AFH Classic Mad


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Friday!

Lost City courtesy @Humphrey's Ghost....making this Friday evening very enjoyable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Chateau King B.














Sadly this is my last one. Over 2 years of rest on it. These get nice and sweet, with complex woody flavors.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxsb


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Shark


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Lost City courtesy @*Humphrey's Ghost*....making this Friday evening very enjoyable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see you fire it up. Hope it's smoking well for you. Has probably 9 months on it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nice to see you fire it up. Hope it's smoking well for you. Has probably 9 months on it.


Like a dream Bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjhemp

An Ashton VSG tonight.


----------



## WABOOM

tjhemp said:


> An Ashton VSG tonight.


I see whatcha did there!


----------



## Sprouthog

Ssm


----------



## Gummy Jones

858 sg


----------



## 10Bears

Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 77 "Shark" Just Lovely.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxdc


----------



## gunnersguru

shark for me as well . no pics today.


----------



## WABOOM

Magnum R 44


----------



## Sprouthog

Afhss


----------



## Rondo

with sweet chai tea


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> with sweet chai tea
> 
> View attachment 122954


What I like most in the shot setup is the unexpected duck!! Plus I've enjoyed every fuente I've tried so far. But haven't seen that one before... This place is constantly showing me things I NEED too try.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

It's a tea infuser.


----------



## WABOOM

8-5-8 Flor Fina Maduro. courtesy of @poppajon75 . Thanks man!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> It's a tea infuser.
> View attachment 122962


That is awesome!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> 8-5-8 Flor Fina Maduro. courtesy of @poppajon75 . Thanks man!


I'm glad you posted that. With all of the new cigars I've been trying I've neglected some of my go to old faithfuls. Glad you enjoyed what you found in it.    
(Killin me smalls  )


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> I'm glad you posted that. With all of the new cigars I've been trying I've neglected some of my go to old faithfuls. Glad you enjoyed what you found in it.
> (Killin me smalls  )


Ha!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Friday has begun !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Don Carlos #4 on a windy, but beautiful Friday.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first Curly Head


----------



## Rondo

Anejo Reserva


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Double Chateau, toro.














I didn't realize these were so mild. Really mild. It's a morning smoke. It's got good flavor, but I might need to grab something stronger...


----------



## Chris80

WABOOM said:


> Double Chateau, toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize these were so mild. Really mild. It's a morning smoke. It's got good flavor, but I might need to grab something stronger...


Those are great with coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Double Chateau, toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize these were so mild. Really mild. It's a morning smoke. It's got good flavor, but I might need to grab something stronger...


One reason i don't grab any Fuente with green in the label...way to mild for my for my pallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favs....

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

You've inspired me....









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

MattT said:


> One of my favs....
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


A short I always keep on hand.


----------



## MattT

Sprouthog said:


> A short I always keep on hand.


For sure.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Hemingway Best Seller. The cigar that got me excited about cigars in the beginning. 
Happy Friday to you and yours!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #2


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Lancero... or Phantom... or whatever you want to call it. I'll be calling it ashes in an hour or two.


----------



## blackrabbit

Just a little maduro petit corona, but quite tasty!


----------



## Fusion

Short Story Maduro and a Pepsi on this Scorcher of a day


----------



## JtAv8tor

courtesy of @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

It's Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

socalocmatt said:


> Lancero... or Phantom... or whatever you want to call it. I'll be calling it ashes in an hour or two.


Nice! I didn't know they made that vitola, but then I saw that it's the Destino/Siglo series. Is it spectacular?


----------



## socalocmatt

WABOOM said:


> Nice! I didn't know they made that vitola, but then I saw that it's the Destino/Siglo series. Is it spectacular?


Yup. It was. Taste similar to the standard Opus lancero with a few years on it but a little sweeter.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Friday fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rothschild Maduro


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos, belicoso


----------



## Chris80

After a week in New Jersey and Brooklyn this is what the doctor ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba's Pop

Short story


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #5


----------



## blackrabbit

Don Carlos, Presidente. I had a few hours to drive so decided Friday deserved it. A very enjoyable smoke and the drive was great once I got out into the more rural areas. Lydia (sister's dog) is riding shotgun.


----------



## Semper Noctem

blackrabbit said:


> Don Carlos, Presidente. I had a few hours to drive so decided Friday deserved it. A very enjoyable smoke and the drive was great once I got out into the more rural areas. Lydia (sister's dog) is riding shotgun.


Your copilot looks like a good boy.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

77









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choquehunt

One of my favorite short smokes


----------



## TreySC

858 tonight thanks to @Gummy Jones and the noob trade










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

Opus X Belisco XXX
Thanks to @bMay &#129305;&#127998;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This little one today


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Figured it is shark week and friday so a Shark it is tonight !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TreySC

Divine inspiration









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN

zabhatton said:


> The best one yet!!! What's your Fuente Friday stick going to be? A Gran Reserva rothschilde for moi.


Opus X Lost City baby. First day of vacay!!


----------



## Rondo

Shark


----------



## SoCal Gunner

How's this for a Fuente Friday: Casa Fuente House Cigar from 2015.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Happy Friday


----------



## StillPuffin

Late post....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishfuente

Mine was the Don Carlos thats my Friday night relaxation. 
A friend is going to Vegas are the Casas worth it.

I love the chateaus, don carlos, and Hemmingways


----------



## WABOOM

Petite Lancero


----------



## MattT

SoCal Gunner said:


> How's this for a Fuente Friday: Casa Fuente House Cigar from 2015.


So jealous! I miss those.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishfuente

Don carlos took the band off too early

Such a relaxing smoke


----------



## SoCal Gunner

MattT said:


> So jealous! I miss those.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


I'll be there soon... hit me up if you want some.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBNDN

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :vs_OMG:


----------



## TreySC

My oldest son's HS got their first W tonight, figured I should smoke something good









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## edster9241

I love sunny Fridays

!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I do like Fridays an a Fuente makes the day better.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

My first Fuente Friday post! AF Short Story.


----------



## WABOOM

Its raining and I aint wasting an Opus in humid conditions...


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first entry in this thread, and my first time with this Fuente from @JtAv8tor









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> My first entry in this thread, and my first time with this Fuente from @*JtAv8tor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


mmm a Shark...good choice


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> mmm a Shark...good choice


Just put the fire to it. Perhaps 5 drags in. Very good first impression so far. Goes great with the death wish I'm drinking.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alrightdriver said:


> My first entry in this thread, and my first time with this Fuente from @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Great smoke! From a notoriously Awesome BOTL!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grapplefu

Unnamed Reserve 2013 for me


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #2








61°F, no bugs, no wind. Lake Mille Lacs.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you're making me eyeball that one you sent me
Have a great weekend Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rothschild Maduro








Construction and taste were horrible on the first one so I went and grabbed another, and it is 50x better. Much lighter wrapper too.


----------



## cigarguycj

I just had the same cigar over the weekend. Rothschild Maduro is really nice but a bit mild.


----------



## HBNDN

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly one of the best. I wish I had 10 boxes of em!


----------



## Sprouthog

HBNDN said:


> Truly one of the best. I wish I had 10 boxes of em!


Me too. Guess I'll have settle with other Fuente selections to fill the gap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

#4 petite lancero.


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway short story earlier









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

8-5-8


----------



## Rondo




----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> View attachment 153961
> View attachment 153969


Very nice buddy!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Shark


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Shark
> 
> View attachment 160218


Great smoke! Nice seeing someone enjoying this Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

An 8-5-8 for FF


----------



## JtAv8tor

Lunch break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Three Lions

Don Carlos stopped by this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Perfexcion #2


----------



## Sprouthog

t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Short story









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Happy Friday Puffkins!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

SS Maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Don Carlos for an incredibly warm November Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

EOS this fine Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Going to need the Fuente experts to jump in...

Don Carlos and it's a Shark, but I don't know all the sub-shark names/numbers.

From @Humphreys Ghost (where you been, man?) Thanks Brother!


----------



## Fusion

Fuente Xtra Viejo


----------



## WABOOM

R44. Courtesy of @Hickorynut . Thank you. These are terrific. Smooth, leathery, gingerbread.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> EOS this fine Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Holy Crap, all I had to was look up! EYE OF THE SHARK!


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> R44. Courtesy of @Hickorynut . Thank you. These are terrific. Smooth, leathery, gingerbread.


From your suggest...absolutely box worthy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Hickorynut said:


> From your suggest...absolutely box worthy!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


For the price, every NC smoker owes it to themselves to try one of these. They have the rosado Opus taste to them. Soft baking spices, and very slight citrus zest. The R44 is a sleeper.


----------



## JtAv8tor

It's Friday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> It's Friday!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Breaking out the good stuff this Friday I see. The rest of us peasants will just have to sit on the sidelines and drool lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Breaking out the good stuff this Friday I see. The rest of us peasants will just have to sit on the sidelines and drool lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only had two Fuentes left in Humidor lol bombed away all my EOS and other opus. Got one more lost city

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Thoroughly enjoying this Magnum R44 from @Hickorynut. Perfect sweet and, spicy combo. He had heard that I haven't tried one and, thought that I ought to. You sir were very correct. Fantastic! Thank you.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

poppajon75 said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this Magnum R44 from @Hickorynut. Perfect sweet and, spicy combo. He had heard that I haven't tried one and, thought that I ought to. You sir were very correct. Fantastic! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Love that stick! Glad you do too.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> Love that stick! Glad you do too..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's really good. The last third it seems that everything ties in nicely. Great finish on this. Definitely a home run. Take my money AF 









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Just over a year old Divine Inspiration










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

My Connie Coffee Stick...Arturo Fuente Seleccion D'oro Corona Imperial Connecticut Lonsdale









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Best Seller Maddie,


----------



## Hickorynut

858 Flor Fina Maddie, found this about a month ago travelling up near VA. The little discount shop had a walk in closet. This box had 5 left but the date was 2015...should a bought all 5....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some yello cello for this Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

AFSS


----------



## huffer33

Don Carlos


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172041&stc=1&d=1513363036

These little 4/12 x 55's Maduros Rock! Just came in the mail from Neptune, a first class cigar store...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TreySC

Opus tonight










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

2016 this fine Friday evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HBNDN

Opus X Christmas


----------



## SoCal Gunner

A Friday Smoke per MAW from @huffer33. Note Said 2013.
Thanks Brother!









First pic didn't do it justice...


----------



## Ender1553

This looks good enough for me...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

8-5-8 on the way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> 8-5-8 on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good to see ya

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Good to see ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm a little here, a little there. Christmas was chaotic....like usual. My smoking time took a big hit the past few weeks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> I'm a little here, a little there. Christmas was chaotic....like usual. My smoking time took a big hit the past few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Sounds familiar

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Happy Friday :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

After diner cigar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Thank GOD its Friday!


----------



## Hickorynut

R44 Magnum.....TGIF!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

It jumped out of the drawer into my hand this morning...fate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Natural Churchill


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> It jumped out of the drawer into my hand this morning...fate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hubba, hubba.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the background of your photo is irritating me. The cold returns here in Michigan. Could only stand a quick one today.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

MattT said:


> Just the background of your photo is irritating me. The cold returns here in Michigan. Could only stand a quick one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


It's not snowing here but it's cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## LeatherNeck

Am I the only one smoking a Fuente today? Surely not. My first stick of the week...:crying:
Hemingway Classic


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178610&stc=1&d=1516416158

I like the 4.5 x 55 Hemmingway Short Story Maduros better.


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, seriously... I give up. You're the man. Plain and simple. Bow down to @bobbya08


----------



## loadz

Now smoking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Perfexcion #2 
excellent "Dominican twang"
Its unseasonably warm today 46° ... I like!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Arturo Fuente Seleccion D'Oro...last one...no restock for me...to many Fuente better in that price range (IMHO)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Man these are good!!! Picked up a fiver in a trade with @Gumby-cr. Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viejo and Guatemalan


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Last R44 in stock....R52 on the way though...









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkmen

King Power

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF... R52









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Natural Churchill


----------



## poppajon75

Don Carlos from @LeatherNeck. I listed any Fuente in my MAW list that he refused to let me pass to him and, he sends me this DC with a year on it! It's hitting the spot with a few fingers of Gentleman Jack. Effin good brother!
















Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> Don Carlos from @LeatherNeck. I listed any Fuente in my MAW list that he refused to let me pass to him and, he sends me this DC with a year on it! It's hitting the spot with a few fingers of Gentleman Jack. Effin good brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Yea, it's actually got prolly closer to 3 years on it. When I marked it Jan of last year, I did that with a bunch of cigars that I'd had for for an unknown amout of time. I got tired of seeing a bunch of undated stuff in my inventory (OCD) and my brain hurt from trying to remember the actual dates so I marked them all the same. Lol, I've got stuff out of cello and no label that has years and years of rest that's driving me crazy. My next MAW will be for some labels!:vs_laugh: 
Glad she did you well, buddy! Her twin may meet the same fate soon.:wink2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

Another short story


----------



## Dave By The Beach

*Aged Opus X*

Hi all.

New to the forum but been an avid lurker for a while. Great site and great forum with great discussion.

I have a small collection of Opus x 1997 consisting of 8 Fuente Fuente, 4 Robustos and 3 Perfection #2 along with an almost full box of 2012 LE Double Robusto Lost City and 3 Fuente Grand Reserve. I acquired them from the original owner about 5 years ago. They are exquisite. You'll notice the aging of the wrapper getting the gold color, and the nice flora especially on the Perfection #2s. Anyone know the fair market value of these beauties? I have smoked one of each since the acquisition and they are truly perfect.. in condition as well as burn. Not that I'm considering selling.. just curious.

Thanks in advance and enjoy the day today.

Dave


----------



## greasemonger

I have litterally no idea, but thats quite the collection.


----------



## GOT14U

Dave By The Beach said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New to the forum but been an avid lurker for a while. Great site and great forum with great discussion.
> 
> I have a small collection of Opus x 1997 consisting of 8 Fuente Fuente, 4 Robustos and 3 Perfection #2 along with an almost full box of 2012 LE Double Robusto Lost City and 3 Fuente Grand Reserve. I acquired them from the original owner about 5 years ago. They are exquisite. You'll notice the aging of the wrapper getting the gold color, and the nice flora especially on the Perfection #2s. Anyone know the fair market value of these beauties? I have smoked one of each since the acquisition and they are truly perfect.. in condition as well as burn. Not that I'm considering selling.. just curious.
> 
> Thanks in advance and enjoy the day today.
> 
> Dave


Is that actually plume on the sticks on the right?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Hickorynut

AF SS courtesy of @greasemonger. 18 months+ age.....SMOOTH!









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave By The Beach

GOT14U said:


> Dave By The Beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> New to the forum but been an avid lurker for a while. Great site and great forum with great discussion.
> 
> I have a small collection of Opus x 1997 consisting of 8 Fuente Fuente, 4 Robustos and 3 Perfection #2 along with an almost full box of 2012 LE Double Robusto Lost City and 3 Fuente Grand Reserve. I acquired them from the original owner about 5 years ago. They are exquisite. You'll notice the aging of the wrapper getting the gold color, and the nice flora especially on the Perfection #2s. Anyone know the fair market value of these beauties? I have smoked one of each since the acquisition and they are truly perfect.. in condition as well as burn. Not that I'm considering selling.. just curious.
> 
> Thanks in advance and enjoy the day today.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Is that actually plume on the sticks on the right?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!
Click to expand...

Yes very nice flora particularly on the #2s. The lighting highlights it a little more than the naked eye.


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway SS.
















Sent from my horseless chariot traveling henceforth to the next dwelling on thine scroll


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

R52.....









Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## Verdict

Finally a gar on a Friday night









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Short Story I bought from @Navistar


----------



## Navistar

Signature


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

WABOOM said:


> Short Story I bought from @Navistar


Bet those are delicious....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

SS I bought from @Navistar


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SS earlier
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The Shark & a splash of rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

About a year on this one 


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## LeatherNeck

I smoked a Fuente for the first time in 18 days and it was FREAKING AWESOME!:wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Shaver702 said:


> About a year on this one
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Is that one of them Ghost Fuente there budrow cause I ain't seein' it, lol.


----------



## Shaver702

LeatherNeck said:


> Is that one of them Ghost Fuente there budrow cause I ain't seein' it, lol.


Haha shit...
Yes so rare only the privileged can see it....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Happy Friday!

GoF


----------



## Shaver702

LeatherNeck said:


> Is that one of them Ghost Fuente there budrow cause I ain't seein' it, lol.












Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

petite lancero


----------



## LeatherNeck

Don Carlos from '16. As much as I love these, the SS are better IMHO.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SS. Just getting harsh woody flavor from this tonight.


----------



## TreySC

DC beli










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

SS courtesy of my good friend @Sophie0503...hitting the mark this morn! Thank you!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Funny how a Best Seller looks like a Short Story in my hand.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Hickorynut

From a great BOTL.. @huffer33 .









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Thunderbird_SouthWest

Someone say Fuente Friday?
Love my 858 sungrowns.
Love 'em.

Sent from my iPhone using technological wizardry that would confound our ancestors.


----------



## huffer33

Yeah the 8 5/8 are awesome as are the sun-grown rosados. I really wish I had gotten more of the seasonal sun-grown Hemingway. This classic Maduro is hitting the spot though.
















Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

.......









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986

Love Affair
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Love Affair. 
It seems there's 2 of these threads going. I just realized when it said 11 replies and searched again and got here this time. Strange. @Hickorynut
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Love Affair.
> It seems there's 2 of these threads going. I just realized when it said 11 replies and searched again and got here this time. Strange. @Hickorynut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I search it everytime and post in the one that says Fuente Friday....I didn't start nuthin! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

msmith1986 said:


> Love Affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The jury is still out with this one being so fresh. But to your reference, this particular size/vitola is called "Love Affair". Originally it was called "Love Story" the celebrate Carlos and Anna Fuente's wedding anniversary. Whatever the year I can't remember, there was that many heart shaped boxes of 5 of that release. The problem was, RyJ already uses the name "love story", so the Fuente people had to rename the next release "Love Affair".


Scotchpig said:


> That good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

msmith1986 said:


> The jury is still out with this one being so fresh. But to your reference, this particular size/vitola is called "Love Affair". Originally it was called "Love Story" the celebrate Carlos and Anna Fuente's wedding anniversary. Whatever the year I can't remember, there was that many heart shaped boxes of 5 of that release. The problem was, RyJ already uses the name "love story", so the Fuente people had to rename the next release "Love Affair".
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Haha makes sense. I took that totally out of context

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mostly. Lol.


Scotchpig said:


> Haha makes sense. I took that totally out of context
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

8-5-8


----------



## Hickorynut

@Cigary or @UBC03....can we marry the two Fuente Friday threads?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cigary

Will take care of this....


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> @Cigary or @UBC03....can we marry the two Fuente Friday threads?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Very fitting with all the "real love" "love affair" talk..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Very fitting with all the "real love" "love affair" talk..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Bwahahaha.....good catch!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Cigary

Not letting me merge the threads....Dino....can u do this?


----------



## UBC03

I'm driving... Well sitting in traffic..lol ..safety first

I'll try when I get home

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TCstr8

They should be merged now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

You got it brother! They definitely are. But not married though?


TCstr8 said:


> They should be merged now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Happy Friday! Nice light smoke, nice light workload​


----------



## Sophie0503

greasemonger said:


> Happy Friday! Nice light smoke, nice light workload​[/QUOTEi see a Lincoln Marquis in the background, watch 'em boys he's in the mafia.. lol


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 219481
some of the oldest Fuentes I have, thought it had plume on it, but upon further inspection, dang ole spider been in my humi.. have a nice weekend folks..


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild maduro for the ride home. Late for my own birthday dinner, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

View attachment 219553

View attachment 219561


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Had to repost this here. I don?t think I?ve ever posted here before. Earlier today, first Opus X. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

mpomario said:


> Had to repost this here. I don?t think I?ve ever posted here before. Earlier today, first Opus X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And your experience was?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

Verdict said:


> And your experience was?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Pretty good. Most of it was milder than I was expecting but the second half improved and the strength seemed to ramp up at the end. Some good changes. Went very well with coffee in the morning which surprised me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Fuente Friday all!


----------



## mpomario

Nice double chateau with some Pikes Place. Enjoying the cool of the morning while it lasts. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

SS Natural


----------



## huffer33

Hemingway classic natural









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Well I didn't have any Fuente's so stopped by the local B&M on the way home. I wanted to try an 858 but they didnt have any. I have read good things about the Hemingway series so got a signature and so far its delicious!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This Cuban corona is pretty good. I usually mostly smoke the Hemingway, but this actually has some cedar, hay, and a little spice reminiscent of some CCs (in my limited exposure). Very nice light smoke either way.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I also brought a 4.5x50 Chateau with me today to try on my way home. Not as good as the AF CC earlier today, but pretty good.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

msmith1986 said:


> This Cuban corona is pretty good. I usually mostly smoke the Hemingway, but this actually has some cedar, hay, and a little spice reminiscent of some CCs (in my limited exposure). Very nice light smoke either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I agree very tasty!


----------



## msmith1986

Hemingway short story
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

msmith1986 said:


> Hemingway short story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


My favorite still....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

This....
















Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Casa Fuente House Corona Gorda









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gunner always has those sexy cammies.....


SoCal Gunner said:


> Casa Fuente House Corona Gorda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

figured eh its friday so picked up a AF "work of art"... haven't smoked a AF in years just never cared much for em...and still don't!!!


----------



## MattyIce

Fishin Fuente Friday!

Back just in time about to hit triple digits!


----------



## msmith1986

Short story









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #5. 
So good.


----------



## Robert1_1

TexaSmoke said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Had one of these last week. Amazing cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

R52....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## SilkyJ

858 Sungrown


----------



## Stogiepuffer

858 Maduro.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

4.5" Chateau. Damn sleeve tore the wrapper. Still a reliable good light smoke though.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Short story


----------



## Kidvegas

Last nights treat

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez




----------



## Pag#11

My old faithful 
Love the shape, love the scent of the Cameroon smoke and enjoy the flavors.
Also very nostalgic. I was recommended these back in the boom days of the mid 90s









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tgif


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Short Story....the end...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Pag#11

Hickorynut said:


> Short Story....the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Can't go wrong here...only Fuente that takes up space in my humi. ..I love a Don Carlos ..just not the price.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Smokey

Yeah, if I lived in a state that taxes tobacco the way CA does, I wouldn't like the price either.


----------



## NYRangerfan2

Courtesy of @WNYTony on this beautiful work from home Friday


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Rothschild Maduro


----------



## WNYTony

NYRangerfan2 said:


> Courtesy of @WNYTony on this beautiful work from home Friday


Hope you enjoyed the day at home and the stogie treated you well bud !


----------



## disco_potato

AF 858 Claro courtesy of @Mark in wi mild, sweet, floral, nice!









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

22 Year Salute from 2014 from the pass. Reminds me of Nathan's work possibly? Excellent stick. @OneStrangeOne
















Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## msmith1986

Cuban corona this morning









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> 22 Year Salute from 2014 from the pass. Reminds me of Nathan's work possibly? Excellent stick. @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


Hmm, maybe, I don't remember and that handwriting looks awfully neet to be mine!


----------



## genomez

Best Seller but I forgot to take the picture until now...


----------



## Olecharlie

genomez said:


> Best Seller but I forgot to take the picture until now...


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Perfexcion #2. A lot of guys don't get the hype. But I love these. 
Gingerbread, leather, Dominican twang, a very slight orange zest. I don't know how old this is but it tastes well aged to me. I bought 10 of them at a B&M and they were covered in dust dust and cob webs. They were $21.99 each and were buy 4 get 1 free.


----------



## kacey

Last night after concert pre bed, so barely into Friday.
Opus X Forbidden Lost City 2010


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Thank God it's Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Nice Friday night smoke courtesy of @Pag#11.


----------



## Hnemes

Chris80 said:


> Thank God it's Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand of scissors are those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hnemes said:


> What brand of scissors are those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are Cuban Crafters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnemes

Chris80 said:


> Those are Cuban Crafters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, do they work well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hnemes said:


> Thank you sir, do they work well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They work great! I like them on torpedo or belicoso best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Hnemes said:


> Thank you sir, do they work well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely worth the $9 I think I paid on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

SS Natural


----------



## Olecharlie

Dark and Darker!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

No.4 for a drive to clear my mind as the sun goes down.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Great smoke!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks so much @kacey









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TexaSmoke said:


> Thanks so much @*kacey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Your welcome.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

858 happy Friday everyone.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

From the latest NHS target @kacey


----------



## WABOOM

#5. Extremely good. This one seems to be particularly strong.


----------



## MattT

For when there's just enough time...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Viajo


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

My first (maybe only) Especiales courtesy of @kacey and the sunshine band. Happy to have tried this....I get some AF notes. Not terrible with coffee.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Anejo 77 Shark Maduro


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> Anejo 77 Shark Maduro


Love those. They don't smoke like a large RG cigar


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Love those. They don't smoke like a large RG cigar


No, and it held ash for days. I honestly think it may be top 5 material for my current palate. It was so complex that I couldn't place the flavor, I just new I want to smoke them back to back.


----------



## WABOOM

SS


----------



## Olecharlie

Really enjoying this Fuente with a glass of icw water!


----------



## SilkyJ

My first one of these


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Man I wish I could post a stick in here....I just don’t have any dog rockets left in my Humidor....lmao....just pokin you guys! Smoke on!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## msmith1986

GOT14U said:


> Man I wish I could post a stick in here....I just don't have any dog rockets left in my Humidor....lmao....just pokin you guys! Smoke on!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I forgot to post this yesterday morning. It goes good with your short story above. 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NLFred

Lately I've been enjoying the Arturo Fuente Double Chateau, both the Natural Toro and Maduro Toro.


----------



## Scotchpig

I'm game!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Right there with you Scott, It's Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

A while back I realized that I haven't smoked a lot of what Fuente offers, so I decided to buy every Fuente I could get my hands on and smoke through them during the month of October, cheapest to most expensive, and see how they stack up. I know its not Friday but I was told this would be the most appropriate place for this series of posts, so here we are...

Up first is the Curly Head Deluxe. I've had the maduro and it was good, but nothing special. Because of that, I decided to skip the standard Curly Heads and the Deluxe maduro altogether. That being the case, I have to admit, I wasn't expecting much with this one...

Anyway, I LOVE this thing. I realize that cigars made from scraps are going to vary in flavor and quality but this example is awesome! Though I can't really pick out any specific flavors other than 'good'. 

Its a fast burner (about an hour smoke time. I'm a slow smoker... a toro usually takes me about 2 hours+), and even though its really good, I think the price on these is a little high for what it is, but all in all, I was sad when it was over, and I'd have zero reservations about handing this cigar to a friend.


----------



## Black Six

Up next is the 858 Natural. So far I'm not a huge fan of the green-label Fuentes. That's not to say that this was a bad smoke. It actually started off great but then settled into mediocre in the second half. It's like it wanted to be a good cigar but then just gave up halfway through because it was too hard. Bummer.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Black Six said:


> Up next is the 858 Natural. So far I'm not a huge fan of the green-label Fuentes. That's not to say that this was a bad smoke. It actually started off great but then settled into mediocre in the second half. It's like it wanted to be a good cigar but then just gave up halfway through because it was too hard. Bummer.


I know what you mean about the green labels. I love almost any Fuente, but the green labels are the worst of the bunch in my opinion.


----------



## Black Six

TexaSmoke said:


> I know what you mean about the green labels. I love almost any Fuente, but the green labels are the worst of the bunch in my opinion.


I'll go as far as to say that I enjoyed the curly-head deluxe more than any green label I've had so far. But it definitely could be that I got lucky and there was just some great scraps in that particular one.

The good news is, I only have one more green-label in the bunch.

The bad news is, it's a freakin' _double chateau_ and it's gonna be a loooooong smoke (for me).


----------



## Black Six

858 Sungrown. This wasn't bad, but it didn't really do it for me. I think that out of all the 858's the Maduro is my favorite.


----------



## LeatherNeck

AF Hemingway WOA Maduro


----------



## msmith1986

Rothchilde maduro









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Don't mind if I do 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## LeatherNeck

Olecharlie said:


> ...


Did it take a 6-pack to fill that glass or what? :vs_laugh:

I know it's the camera angle, but that smallish stogie only helps to augment the size of the glass at this angle.


----------



## Olecharlie

LeatherNeck said:


> Did it take a 6-pack to fill that glass or what? :vs_laugh:
> 
> I know it's the camera angle, but that smallish stogie only helps to augment the size of the glass at this angle.


Standard 20 oz German beer glass. Actually will hold about 24oz without the head, Lol, Octoberfest is happening you know! Lol


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy ending! But I need some lip burn ointment...


----------



## Black Six

Double Chateau Sungrown. I liked this, but it got pretty boring after the halfway mark. I think that if I buy any more of these I'll be going for the standard Chateau size, which is unexpected.


----------



## Black Six

R44. Damn, now this is what I'm talking about. I decided to skip the double chateau natural since I really didn't care for the 858 natural. This is awesome. Woody, peppery, dry, spicy goodness. For the price this is great! It's like an amped up, superior version of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002.


----------



## TexaSmoke

The magnum R44 is among my favorite of the Fuente line. I'd leave it right under the Opus and Anejo, but for a third of the price it could almost be above them.


Black Six said:


> R44. Damn, now this is what I'm talking about. I decided to skip the double chateau natural since I really didn't care for the 858 natural. This is awesome. Woody, peppery, dry, spicy goodness. For the price this is great! It's like an amped up, superior version of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002.


----------



## Black Six

Hemingway Signature. Wow. If you've ever wondered what it would be like to smoke a bakery, then this is your cigar. I'm definitely going to have to scrounge up some dough for a box.


----------



## Black Six

Hemingway Work of Art Maduro.

Good, but not my favorite. Really interesting floral sweetness and a rich savory component. Obviously great tobacco, but it's just not in my wheelhouse. On a side note... I've smoked countless Hemingways here and there over the years and I just now realized that they're shaped like old-school pens.

I'm dumb.


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Friday!

This was in the cooler from a trade, I like the Maduro version 10 times better. What I ate for lunch is not helping, should have cleansed my palate.


----------



## WABOOM

Petite Lancero. This time of year in Minnesota it's kind of uneasy because you never know when the last nice day will be could be today for all I know. This cigars smoking phenomenally though, tastes great. Leather, pepper, gingerbread, and... old books.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mata777

Beautiful smokes everyone! Wish the weather was nice here to fully enjoy an Anejo outside after diner!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ashton Stmmetry









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Black Six

Don Carlos #2. I've had this one for a few years. It's excellent! So excellent that halfway into the first inch I started checking box prices. I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Black Six

Anejo #46. Wow. I was surprised that box prices on these (when you can find them) are about 25% less than what I would've expected. Great smoke. I think I'm gonna grab a couple more.


----------



## Olecharlie

Getting an early start on Fuente Friday!


----------



## kacey

Casa Fuente courtesy of @Dran
Happy Friday to y'all and I hope you have a great weekend everyone
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryBoyBme

Hey, joined puff.com recently and I've noticed Maduro Monday, Tat Tuesday, Warped Wednesday, Thrifty Thursday and Fuente Friday threads. This is great! You all have given me goals to fulfill by acquiring and smoking some of these amazing sticks. So today is Fuente Friday and I am going to the local store to get a Fuente. Any suggestions on which I should try first?


----------



## TexaSmoke

CountryBoyBme said:


> Hey, joined puff.com recently and I've noticed Maduro Monday, Tat Tuesday, Warped Wednesday, Thrifty Thursday and Fuente Friday threads. This is great! You all have given me goals to fulfill by acquiring and smoking some of these amazing sticks. So today is Fuente Friday and I am going to the local store to get a Fuente. Any suggestions on which I should try first?


There is also EZ Saturday and Sungrown Sunday.


----------



## haegejc

CountryBoyBme said:


> Hey, joined puff.com recently and I've noticed Maduro Monday, Tat Tuesday, Warped Wednesday, Thrifty Thursday and Fuente Friday threads. This is great! You all have given me goals to fulfill by acquiring and smoking some of these amazing sticks. So today is Fuente Friday and I am going to the local store to get a Fuente. Any suggestions on which I should try first?


One of my always go to ... The AF 858


----------



## Shaver702

CountryBoyBme said:


> Hey, joined puff.com recently and I've noticed Maduro Monday, Tat Tuesday, Warped Wednesday, Thrifty Thursday and Fuente Friday threads. This is great! You all have given me goals to fulfill by acquiring and smoking some of these amazing sticks. So today is Fuente Friday and I am going to the local store to get a Fuente. Any suggestions on which I should try first?


Fuentes 898

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryBoyBme

TexaSmoke said:


> There is also EZ Saturday and Sungrown Sunday.


Thanks. Didn't see those. I'll check them out too.


----------



## CountryBoyBme

OK. Found a couple.... Fuente 8-5-8 Camaroon and Fuente Chateau Maduro. They didn't have the Fuente 8-9-8. Will try one tonight and the other next Friday. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Six

Okay... final entry in my stupid 'Fuente Month' comparison: The Opus X Lost City toro.

I guess the bottom line here is that it cost me $30, and for me it was a $6 cigar at best. But I will give my usual disclaimer that 9 times out of 10 I will take a cheeseburger over a steak, and the girl next door over a supermodel, so bear in mind that my tastes just might not be refined enough to appreciate this cigar. 

I've also learned that I basically "like, but don't love" most Fuentes (Although I did love the Hemingway Signature in natural, the Don Carlos #2, The R44, and interestingly enough... the curly head in natural.), so maybe it's just a core flavor profile thing to begin with. I don't know.

What I do know is that this month answered some questions for me, and it was definitely a worthwhile experience.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Happy Fuente Friday All!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Black Six said:


> Okay... final entry in my stupid 'Fuente Month' comparison: The Opus X Lost City toro.
> 
> I guess the bottom line here is that it cost me $30, and for me it was a $6 cigar at best. But I will give my usual disclaimer that 9 times out of 10 I will take a cheeseburger over a steak, and the girl next door over a supermodel, so bear in mind that my tastes just might not be refined enough to appreciate this cigar.
> 
> I've also learned that I basically "like, but don't love" most Fuentes (Although I did love the Hemingway Signature in natural, the Don Carlos #2, The R44, and interestingly enough... the curly head in natural.), so maybe it's just a core flavor profile thing to begin with. I don't know.
> 
> What I do know is that this month answered some questions for me, and it was definitely a worthwhile experience.


Opus take a very long time in the resting mode to be good IMO.


----------



## kacey

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the shark.
















Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

kacey said:


> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's a sexy Fuente Friday there! Where were you with that on the scavenger hunt?? lol


----------



## Shaver702

Rabidawise said:


> That's a sexy Fuente Friday there! Where were you with that on the scavenger hunt?? lol


Those are hard to find in my B&M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Shaver702 said:


> Those are hard to find in my B&M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are hard to find in anyone's B&M!


----------



## disco_potato

Olecharlie said:


> Opus take a very long time in the resting mode to be good IMO.


Yup. You almost gotta treat them like CCs even though they already age them for several years at the factory. If you pick some up, put them away for 3-5 years. I also hear they require a good palate but don't know if that's "snob talk" or fact.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Shaver702 said:


> Those are hard to find in my B&M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFLMAO 
Hard to find anywhere would be more accurate, they were hard to get before being named the cigar of the year by cigar officianado after that a retail 600 box became 1k and everyone had to have it. I had 2 boxes, 40, now I have about 27.


----------



## msmith1986

Rothschild maduro
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Happy Friday all!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Prf5415

Classic 858. Always a good stick but behaving badly tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Happy Friday!

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## LeatherNeck

Don Carlos Eye of the Shark courtesy of @kacey. Thanks my brother!


----------



## haegejc

Some Fuente's to finish off a lousy week @ my local Casa De Montecristo lounge


----------



## Prf5415

Going for a short story tonight. Got to get up early to make the 4 hour drive to see my badgers crush penn state. On Wisconsin!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

FFOX robusto from 2005. 
Priceless....


----------



## kacey

LeatherNeck said:


> Don Carlos Eye of the Shark courtesy of @kacey. Thanks my brother!


Your very welcome I hope you enjoyed the shark.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

kacey said:


> Your very welcome I hope you enjoyed the shark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I sure did. Thanks again buddy!


----------



## Hickorynut

I made it to #FuenteFriday....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Pius X

First candela!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

This is my favorite Fuente so far.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## apollo

akpreacherplayz said:


> This is my favorite Fuente so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I smoked that same Anejo yesterday...thought the same thing. It was Fuente perfection.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffnDraw

LeatherNeck said:


> I sure did. Thanks again buddy!


What would you consider to be as good as the eye of the shark? I'm curious because I found it to be very good as well.


----------



## PuffnDraw

akpreacherplayz said:


> This is my favorite Fuente so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I just smoked that one last week. Amazing.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Started this on Friday but finished it 20 minutes into Saturday (GMT) so still counts I guess.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scotchpig

Here's to the start of a short break at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

This thread needs some love! And I guess I'm playing this week!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Haven't smoke one on a Friday in a while but my wife got this one for me for Christmas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WABOOM

#2 lit with cedar, paired with Irish Breakfast tea.


----------



## MattT

One for FF...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My Friday smoke


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AF DC 80th - Fantastic, lives up to the hype!
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Fuente Friday! This 77 is so good had to go get a pour of Macallan Rare Cask.


----------



## Fusion

Today


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Happy Fuente Friday! This 77 is so good had to go get a pour of Macallan Rare Cask.


Im a Fuente fan but i had one of those last week and it was just ok, still have a few left so they got hid away for a good long rest, happy yours live up to the name


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Im a Fuente fan but i had one of those last week and it was just ok, still have a few left so they got hid away for a good long rest, happy yours live up to the name


I'm a Nicaraguan smoker 80% of the time but i really like the A. Fuente line, this is a good one, Don Carlos and Hemingway Maduros among my favorites. You're not alone on those that don't care for the 77. Maybe with some rest you will enjoy the others. Opus Lost City for me so far is just kinda ok. Maybe I haven't had the right aged Opus.


----------



## Olecharlie

Don Carlos


----------



## greasemonger

No clue what it is, but its good. Musta sat a piece at the shop I got it from a year ago.


----------



## Rabidawise

greasemonger said:


> No clue what it is, but its good. Musta sat a piece at the shop I got it from a year ago.


Looks like a Flor Fina 858.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last night's smoke from 2015, great stick.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mich_smoker said:


> Last night's smoke from 2015, great stick.
> View attachment 241714


Very nice!


----------



## greasemonger

Rabidawise said:


> Looks like a Flor Fina 858.


Nope, shorter than the 858 it was sitting next to


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

greasemonger said:


> Nope, shorter than the 858 it was sitting next to


Perhaps the Gran Reserva Cuban Corona? 5.25x45 looks about right.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Queen B
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks @kacey, hope your vacation is relaxing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

God of Fire Aniversario at a Fuente event Serious Cigar Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

I hope you enjoyed the Man's 80th as much as I did.



Scotchpig said:


> Thanks @*kacey*, hope your vacation is relaxing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Typical Fuente perfect burn and draw. I took a pic but Tapatalk not playing nice right now. 

Nuts and citrus and honey. I’m not great at picking up flavours but I took my time and made an effort for this smoke. Fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Chateau maduro in Rothchilde form. I'm not a huge fan of the chateau, but this maduro is a nice change of pace.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Sungrown goodness


----------



## Razorhog

I only have one Fuente, pretty sure it says "Viejo" or something but I can't remember. Been in there for a good 10 years, think I'll see how it burns tonight


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> I only have one Fuente, pretty sure it says "Viejo" or something but I can't remember. Been in there for a good 10 years, think I'll see how it burns tonight


Probably an Anejo Xtra vieja

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

TexaSmoke said:


> Probably an Anejo Xtra vieja
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk












Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Razorhog said:


> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


That should be one excellent stick with all that age on it. Fresh they tend to be very intense, but naps make them something truly special.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Yup. The illustrious Anejo.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorhog

Smooooooooth










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good day for a Hemingway!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Razorhog said:


> Smooooooooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


Those things age like a fine wine. Enjoy that one, brotha!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Short Story


----------



## WABOOM

Cubanitos


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos #4 belicoso. Very good. Super high quality flavors. This tastes exactly the same as the Opus X Perfexcion #4. I bought this at Cypress Cigars in Winterhaven, Florida.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My Friday Fuente.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

My first Fuente, figured better smoke it on a friday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first Fuente Friday in quite a while. Dug into some Anejo 46s that sat for a few months, and I'm glad I let them rest. Will be even better with some more rest time on them. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Kidvegas

For Friday









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Perfect weather out today, start of a long weekend. What's a better way to start then a 10 year aged stick and an 18 year scotch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Short Story. Tasting good. Haven't had a cigar for a while.


----------



## ebnash

PHP:







Kidvegas said:


> For Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

I don't remember who sent it to me, maybe @TexaSmoke.
The thing I don't like about Fuente is that A. Fuente is the only thing on the band, if you're gifted one and the giver doesn't specify exactly which Fuente it is. How are you supposed to know..

If it were me marketing an item, I'd want the consumer to have as much information as possible. (Yes I know AF isn't the only one)

End rant.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> I don't remember who sent it to me, maybe @TexaSmoke.
> The thing I don't like about Fuente is that A. Fuente is the only thing on the band, if you're gifted one and the giver doesn't specify exactly which Fuente it is. How are you supposed to know..
> 
> If it were me marketing an item, I'd want the consumer to have as much information as possible. (Yes I know AF isn't the only one)
> 
> End rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


From the band it looks like one from the Rosado line. Hard to say exactly which, but they only made 6 vitolas that I'm aware of. This Holts page might help narrow down exactly which one it was:

https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/arturo-fuente-magnum-r.html


----------



## norc47

Some Hemingway.

I really appreciate Fuente. They are a lot like Padron, in that they don't do anything wild they are just consistently good tasting well made cigars.


----------



## haegejc

AF Gran Reserva from @g1k. Thank you brother enjoyed this smoke very much!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I'll be smoking my favorite go-to this evening, a short story.


----------



## WABOOM

R44


----------



## ACasazza

Went with the No55 tonight. Draw was stupid tight, first time I've ever had any issues with these


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Yesterday at the beach









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsands25

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yesterday at the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


How was it? I have one resting I just got it 2 weeks ago


----------



## the camaro show

What all Fuentes do you guys recommend? I have only had one when I first started smoking and don’t remember it much


----------



## Dran

the camaro show said:


> What all Fuentes do you guys recommend? I have only had one when I first started smoking and don't remember it much


Any and all chase!! Till ya find one you don't like... Then dont buy that one again!! But i wouldn't expect that to happen!! But I'm a bit of a Fuente fanboy.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Casa Cuba. I never knew about these. This cigar was blended by Carlos Fuente Sr. 
I like this cigar a lot. This example tastes like it has some age on it. I bought it from a b&m in Florida so I don't know know how much rest it has but it's great. It is very well balanced. It has a velvety smooth strength to it, and has complexity. Superb construction too. If you like Fuente this is worth a try.


----------



## Wildman9907

complements of @BOSSTANK









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FreaQNasty

Opus X PerfecXion X


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lsands25 said:


> How was it? I have one resting I just got it 2 weeks ago


These are so damn good; I'm sure you're going to enjoy it!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Not at the beach this week, but there was a shark sighting.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

AF EOTS - where are the other Fuente Friday Puffers?









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

09 AF Hemmingway Maduro...Great smoke courtesy of @Deuce Da Masta









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wheels Up

Just getting started with a Hemingway Work of Art Maduro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

DC Eye of The Shark. So good!!! In honor of PeaPaws birthday month!! Hehe.










45 minutes in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Fuente Friday Everyone!


----------



## WABOOM

2016 Forbidden X Lost City
First time trying one these. Super high quality flavors. There is complexity and the profile is changing as I am smoking it. It's smoother and more refined than the regular Opux X, but it really seems to be simply more mild if anything. Overall, it doesn't justify the higher price IMO. Even if if the price was the same I'd prefer the standard Opus X blend.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WOAM - one of my favorites!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## msmith1986

Chateau maduro
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

AF I snuck in on Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R44.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## haegejc

!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

My last Shark from December 2016.
Can't say I was impressed with any of them I've had since I bought them.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R44. My favorite overall from Fuente. It has the best flavor/quality/value ratio. As an example (in my opinion) the Short Story can't hold a candle to the R44. At $7 the R44 is 5x better than the SS and the R44 costs only $2 more.


----------



## Hickorynut

WABOOM said:


> R44. My favorite overall from Fuente. It has the best flavor/quality/value ratio. As an example (in my opinion) the Short Story can't hold a candle to the R44. At $7 the R44 is 5x better than the SS and the R44 costs only $2 more.


And it has to be the 44....the R52 and R54 just dont have what the R44 does....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Anjeo and Glenfiddich 15yr


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

If I only get one today.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Anejo and Eagle Rare!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Anejo and Eagle Rare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GMTA....I wanted some fire water to, but on call and too much to do....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> GMTA....I wanted some fire water to, but on call and too much to do....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'll sip a bit for ya!

Cheers


----------



## Olecharlie

...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

I think I like this better than the regular Opus X....










Opus X Oscuro Oro










"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## Hickorynut

2009 Queen B courtesy of #Deuce Da Masta.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Another beautiful Fuente Friday morning...










"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Loading up my Fuente Friday with all Fuente, all day long. My afternoon smoke....










"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## Mich_smoker

Anejo 46 for Fuente Friday


----------



## zcziggy

Not an Anejo...does it count?


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Early Evening and Between the Lines Fuente....


----------



## Bos1600

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Early Evening and Between the Lines Fuente....


Very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Rounding out a long day of only Fuente .....


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Technically it's Saturday morning but this is my last Fuente before I "hit the hay".... Don Carlos Belicoso...


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

T.G.I.F.F.


----------



## Olecharlie

Work of Art and a scotch neat.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

When you need your Dominican to be a little extra spicy...


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

That V-cut is exquisite


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

A nice cap to my Fuente Friday..


----------



## WABOOM

R44


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Petite Corona


----------



## haegejc

#46 last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Don Carlos no.4


----------



## Olecharlie

Friday at Last! A Work of Art, Yes Indeed!


----------



## zcziggy

i realize i don't have any fuente....gotta get me some


----------



## Olecharlie

Mich_smoker said:


> Anejo 46 for Fuente Friday
> 
> View attachment 260506





zcziggy said:


> i realize i don't have any fuente....gotta get me some


The Hemmingway maduros are really good and should be available soon for there annual release. The work of Art is pretty plentiful now. The short story and the best seller are excellent IMO. But I am a Maduro Head lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s Fuente Friday & Woodford’s Reserve fellows!


----------



## Olecharlie

It’s Friday!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hummm just Luv Fuente Fridays!!


----------



## Rondo

I haven't smoked anything really delicious in a while so I'm swimming with a Shark this morning.


----------



## Rondo

double post
minus RG for me


----------



## Jrfoxx2

AF Don Carlos no.4


----------



## Rondo

Añejo 49








If anyone's looking for me, I'll be here for a while. 
Happy Friday, boys. 
Everyone stay safe today.


----------



## tarheel7734

Rondo said:


> Añejo 49
> 
> View attachment 268484
> 
> If anyone's looking for me, I'll be here for a while.
> Happy Friday, boys.
> Everyone stay safe today.


 one of my all time favorite cigars.


----------



## tacket

First time with a DC. Smoooooth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy Friday You-all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

First Fuente Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R44
Uneven burn from the filler being bunched in a C shape, but the flavor profile is wonderful as always with these.


----------



## WABOOM

Don Carlos #4. Nice and strong. Really good.


----------



## Hickorynut

R44...an AF Favorite...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

BBMF for Fuente Friday and it is gooooood.

Orange marmalade, cedar, baking spice, a bit of cocoa. Retro brings in leather, tangelo and cinnamon.


----------



## WABOOM

Perfecxion #4.


----------



## haegejc

No. 77 Shark!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SrFox

Short Story 👍


----------



## CrustyCat

SrFox said:


> Short Story &#128077;


I don't get it


----------



## UBC03

CrustyCat said:


> I don't get it


Hemingway short story

Sent from my bunker


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Lancero


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I will be having a Fuente Hemmingway Classic from the 2018 Holliday Collection I recently bought. 
It's a 10 Cigar Sampler full of some of Arturo Fuentes best


----------



## PuffnDraw

Someone please smoke a don carlos eye of the shark for me today. I’m all out. 😞


----------



## bearinvt

888


----------



## MattT

Short Story Maduro.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

888


----------



## WABOOM

Anejo 46.
This is the first Fuente Anejo I've ever had. I am very impressed at the smooth finesse, yet full body boldness that this cigar brings. Like a tall beautiful woman. It's an excellent blend.


----------



## bearinvt

50 and a cold IPA after helping my buddy on his stone wall


----------



## bearinvt

What better cigar on Fuente Friday after chicken thighs and bacon wrapped scallops on an open fire than a shark? I am blessed beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Opus X 20th Anniversary.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Viaje trying to look like a Fuente label? 



haegejc said:


> View attachment 285060


----------



## Rondo

A delicious Añejo (aren't they all) gifted to my by @Wheels Up from the MAW.:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Sun setting on another Fuente Friday in Socal....


----------



## Olecharlie

Thanks @Rondo


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Capping off Fuente Friday with a God of Fire...


----------



## bearinvt

888


----------



## Romeo Allones

bearinvt said:


> 888


Nice, going to have one tomorrow, only got a few nice sunny days left this month and probably year, so will be smoking some of my faves.


----------



## MattT

From this past Friday.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I’m back to having Fridays off again. Perfect reason to have an anejo 888 in my world.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Romeo Allones said:


> Nice, going to have one tomorrow, only got a few nice sunny days left this month and probably year, so will be smoking some of my faves.


Better late than never, was a fantastic smoke as you can see.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

20 year from 2016


----------



## bearinvt

50. That’s about 30 more than the temperature.


----------



## GOT14U

This thread is still going...would have figured you guys would have got sick of smoking dog rockets....  carry on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> This thread is still going...would have figured you guys would have got sick of smoking dog rockets....  carry on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## VinnyProspel69

Toothy


----------



## MattT

Short Story.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2016 888


----------

